# [SPONSORED] | LUMO |-Completed.



## B NEGATIVE

Sponsored by:







Welcome everyone to a new log and let me introduce the willing participant,the In Win D Frame MINI!

After the S3,which is far too large for a LAN box like originally planned,I wanted a smaller footprint and something a bit more aesthetically pleasing,so,after seeing this gorgeous case at Computex,I made some inquiries at In Win and here is the result!

Some of you may have seen this case about and,if you follow any of my forum witterings,probably know already that I had this coming.
The case is a tubular spaceframe design made with Alu tube and,quite frankly,a mobo tray that is a structural grade piece of kit! The tempered glass is a lovely thing to see and is common place on all the high end In Win chassis.

Shall we have a walk round the case then?











You have never seen a mobo tray that thick,guarantee it!



You can have the PSU either way,up or down.



Massively thick HDD and SSD mounts.



Backside of the tray.





Tray out!







The whole tray is decluttered,this ITX case has _ambition_....



This mod is changing the standard ITX flavour into mATX!





As you can see,you get a substantial case for you money,the anodized frame is nice and well finished and no skimping on materials,Im looking forward to working on it......

First thing is to strip the anodizing ready for some lovely paint,I know I just praised the coating quality and it seems like it would be a waste to strip it but it will be worth it!

The paint I will be using for the frame is....




Also,sadly,that mobo tray is also going for a 25mm sandwich tray that will carry all the cabling,most of the watercooling routing and an integrated reservoir.
As always,the aim is a clean looking build,no faff or fluff but details to keep you entertained!

LET THE BUILD COMMENCE!!

Magoo insists that he is project lead on this.......He isnt but you know....he thinks he is.....


----------



## morencyam

Sub'd! Woo!









PS. Is this the case that was under NDA, or is that still to come?


----------



## roflcopter159

Subbed! Never seen the smaller version (this one) of the D frame so I'm excited to see where this build will go.


----------



## Pheozero

Very interesting. I'm in for the ride


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Normally Im waiting for hardware but not this time.ASUS provided the Gryphon z97,a modders favorite for very obvious reasons and I have a pair of cards with tidy Watercool blocks ready to go. I rounded of the waterblocks with a MIPS Iceforce HF,an awesome block which sadly isnt available easily now since MIPS closed their doors. A major loss to the watercooling world...





The thickest hold down you will ever see!





You just dont see a finish like the finish you get with MIPS....



On to another of my favorite block makers,this time the German outfit,Watercool.














The DC i7 looks like a promising candidate or I may just recycle the 4770k in CLoS3 IMPACT,I dont want to go mad as there a x99 rig coming up in the next few months....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Sub'd! Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Is this the case that was under NDA, or is that still to come?


That my good man,is still to come...with X99 POWAH!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Subbed! Never seen the smaller version (this one) of the D frame so I'm excited to see where this build will go.


Thanks,I have a habit of doing new things so there maybe some treats here for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Very interesting. I'm in for the ride


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ramzinho

Looks promising as always B. but didn't we agree on not posting porn on this forum? stop spamming photos like this..









Talking serious. how was the packaging for the InWin. for me it's as important as the build quality looking at that tampered glass.. the packaging material should be great or this will be a DOA side window every time..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Looks promising as always B. but didn't we agree on not posting porn on this forum? stop spamming photos like this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking serious. how was the packaging for the InWin. for me it's as important as the build quality looking at that tampered glass.. the packaging material should be great or this will be a DOA side window every time..


Packing was great,foam spacers and the case comes in it own bag. It got to me from Taiwan with nothing else wrapped around completely intact.


----------



## timerwin63

I've been waiting for this log. Subbed for sure.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Subbed, obviously


----------



## MocoIMO

Subbed for the epic ride ahead


----------



## gdubc

Checking in!


----------



## DarthBaggins

This case has huge potential


----------



## ginger_nuts

It will be interesting to see how you work your magic with such an open case.

Can't wait


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> I've been waiting for this log. Subbed for sure.


Welcome!
Thanks for the vote of confidence!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Subbed, obviously


Ah but of course,it was never a matter of if,good to see you here mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed for the epic ride ahead


Expect many pictures of small dogs interspersed with the odd outbreak of modding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Checking in!


Standing proud Son!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> This case has huge potential


Damn right it does,I saw it...I had to get one. Solidworks has had a hammering already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you work your magic with such an open case.
> 
> Can't wait


Its not my first open case so I know what to expect.
The secret is make everything tidy,there is no escape for shoddy work...its all on display!

The usual free speech applies here,I want honest critique.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wish those MIPS block were still in production


----------



## vaporizer

reporting for service fine sir. subbed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Wish those MIPS block were still in production


You and me both....

The day Doc MIPS shut up shop,a little piece of me died......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> reporting for service fine sir. subbed


Stand easy and get the kettle on!


----------



## DarthBaggins

My DC 4790k would look nice with one, but I guess I'll settle for a HK wb instead lol since I want to ditch my Raystorm in the near future


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I am on the hunt for a copper HK3 for the X99 rig that starts soon. Or I may just use the EVO.


----------



## niklot1981

Really like the light in your photos - great job


----------



## WiSK

Oh hi


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niklot1981*
> 
> Really like the light in your photos - great job


Snef and James have been helpful with pointers...great modder,awful photographer...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Oh hi


Oh you.
Welcome along again mate.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Oh you. Welcome along again mate.


Do you need to borrow an iron for your sheets?


----------



## derickwm

Subbed I 'spose


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Oh you. Welcome along again mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to borrow an iron for your sheets?
Click to expand...

I am considering light boxes as a,the tent is too small and b,the light is not diffused enough.
Or I could just buy 3 large tv`s.....which I would prefer for light.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Subbed I 'spose


I know,it's a chore but it's only once..or maybe twice a year.

Sadly,no iguanas.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:
Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE* 


> Sadly,no iguanas.


/unsub


----------



## MunneY

Welp....

I'm in...



Also... can I just be you for a build.... no one will have to know


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly,no iguanas.
> 
> 
> 
> /unsub
Click to expand...

I run a BYOI,Iguanas are not provided.

Cats are not welcome,unless they are piri piri flavoured~Magoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp....
> 
> I'm in...
> 
> 
> 
> Also... can I just be you for a build.... no one will have to know


Can you pull amazing sarcasm coupled with a blunt but honest approach? They will know otherwise.....


----------



## derickwm




----------



## B NEGATIVE

The hat.....sublime.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I run a BYOI,Iguanas are not provided.
> 
> Cats are not welcome,unless they are piri piri flavoured~Magoo
> Can you pull amazing sarcasm coupled with a blunt but honest approach? They will know otherwise.....


I'm pretty sure we might be related... cause thats pretty much me to a T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Sorry this just made me think of this!


----------



## roniebravo

wow subbed, much interested in a matx d frame build


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Subbing for what will be an awesome ride!


----------



## easynator

subbed, going to be legendary!


----------



## Newtocooling

Subbed for awesomeness


----------



## Buehlar

That paint scheme is gonna be beautiful with that hardware.








Will you be painting it yourself?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This thread will have everything...it now has monitor lizards...


----------



## lowfat

I see you are using light properly now in pics.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

subadubdub


----------



## kimoswabi

Juicy!!


----------



## VSG




----------



## Shpongle

Subbed. Can't wait to see what you do with that case; it has so much potential for modding!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've heard tales of your silly pictures and .gifs. You've certainly delivered.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Made the popcorn, put the kids to bed, now I'm ready to sub.


----------



## Drizztly

Subbed to not miss any of this!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Subbed for this, I'd never have the balls to do a build in that case


----------



## mAs81

Subbed,of course..
..this case has a lot of potential..Can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## LiquidHaus

leave it to you b-neg to be the one to convince me why this is a good case. subbed.


----------



## Hasdrubal

I'm hesitating between the D-Frame Mini and the FT05 for my next build (and first watercooling), so this thread should be of massive interest to me.

Is it possible to attach 2.5" drives behind the mobo tray?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roniebravo*
> 
> wow subbed, much interested in a matx d frame build


It will be the first of many no doubt....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Subbing for what will be an awesome ride!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> subbed, going to be legendary!


Lets hope so,I have good ideas for this one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Subbed for awesomeness


Awesomeness almost guaranteed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That paint scheme is gonna be beautiful with that hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be painting it yourself?


Of course,I do most of my modding myself,only when it necessary,CNC work normally,does it get sent out...even then its done from my CAD drawings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This thread will have everything...it now has monitor lizards...


Monitor but no Komodo!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> subadubdub












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I see you are using light properly now in pics.


About time too,pics were seriously letting me down!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Juicy!!


Like a peach!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> Subbed. Can't wait to see what you do with that case; it has so much potential for modding!


It has indeed! I cant wait to really get stuck in!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Made the popcorn, put the kids to bed, now I'm ready to sub.


After the watershed,the pron comes out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drizztly*
> 
> Subbed to not miss any of this!


Get in my son!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Subbed for this, I'd never have the balls to do a build in that case


Why? Its no different from a normal case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Subbed,of course..
> ..this case has a lot of potential..Can't wait to see what you do with it


Glad you can see its potential,this case has divided opinions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> leave it to you b-neg to be the one to convince me why this is a good case. subbed.


Its is an amazing little case,im stoked with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasdrubal*
> 
> I'm hesitating between the D-Frame Mini and the FT05 for my next build (and first watercooling), so this thread should be of massive interest to me.
> 
> Is it possible to attach 2.5" drives behind the mobo tray?


Yup,with ease.


----------



## QAKE

Subbed!!!
Obviously for hardware, but also for craftsmanship!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Subbed!!!
> Obviously for hardware, but also for craftsmanship!


And you are most welcome!

Currently smashing the beejeezus out of SW,tray should be ready for cutting by the end of the week!


----------



## AlderonnX

/subbed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> /subbed


Thanks! I hope you liek the end result!


----------



## snef

I follow this one for sure


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> I follow this one for sure


Im sure you will enjoy it Snef...more so now the camera is bending to my will


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Killer pictures, this will be followed for sure!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This thread will have everything...it now has monitor lizards...


Lizards wearing Hats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Killer pictures, this will be followed for sure!


He got his photo skills from shooting pornstars i guess.. he makes these parts so damn sexeyah


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This thread will have everything...it now has monitor lizards...
> 
> 
> 
> Lizards wearing Hats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Killer pictures, this will be followed for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got his photo skills from shooting pornstars i guess.. he makes this *puppeh* so damn sexeyah
Click to expand...

FTFY.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> FTFY.


Roflmao


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm really digging the aesthetic combo of those gpu blocks and the mips CPU block. Stunning.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm really digging the aesthetic combo of those gpu blocks and the mips CPU block. Stunning.


Me thinks that mips block would look killer in your Warfare build as well


----------



## korruptedkaos

subbed!. B how you gonna strip the anodized layer?

id use oven cleaner myself.
caustic soda is a bit nasty & that's a pretty large piece there. wouldn't fancy dunking that thing & getting splashed









anyway cant wait for some awww inspiring stuff as always


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm really digging the aesthetic combo of those gpu blocks and the mips CPU block. Stunning.


You want the best blocks? Buy German.
These blocks are classics,I couldn't let them sit in the cupboard....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> subbed!. B how you gonna strip the anodized layer?
> 
> id use oven cleaner myself.
> caustic soda is a bit nasty & that's a pretty large piece there. wouldn't fancy dunking that thing & getting splashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway cant wait for some awww inspiring stuff as always


I have a 25ltr dunk tank ready. I will be using caustic soda as it is just so quick,but yeah,I have to be very careful.
I may do a video of the process too.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You want the best blocks? Buy German.
> These blocks are classics,I couldn't let them sit in the cupboard....
> I have a 25ltr dunk tank ready. I will be using caustic soda as it is just so quick,but yeah,I have to be very careful.
> I may do a video of the process too.


cool. that's brave!
but yeah CS will give the best result really. idk think it matters as your painting it & not re-anodizing it.

just be carefull. safety first remember!


----------



## Georgey123

Subbed, dont know how I have missed this


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You want the best blocks? Buy German.
> These blocks are classics,I couldn't let them sit in the cupboard....
> I have a 25ltr dunk tank ready. I will be using caustic soda as it is just so quick,but yeah,I have to be very careful.
> I may do a video of the process too.
> 
> 
> 
> cool. that's brave!
> but yeah CS will give the best result really. idk think it matters as your painting it & not re-anodizing it.
> 
> just be carefull. safety first remember!
Click to expand...

No worries there,I have used this technique for backplates for a long time...had some very tidy burns too..
I have had funny paint reactions before when going over anodized finishes so I just strip it now as a matter of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Subbed, dont know how I have missed this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You want the best blocks? Buy German.
> These blocks are classics,I couldn't let them sit in the cupboard....
> I have a 25ltr dunk tank ready. I will be using caustic soda as it is just so quick,but yeah,I have to be very careful.
> I may do a video of the process too.
> 
> 
> 
> cool. that's brave!
> but yeah CS will give the best result really. idk think it matters as your painting it & not re-anodizing it.
> 
> just be carefull. safety first remember!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Subbed, dont know how I have missed this


You have not missed anything yet,the party has only just started.


----------



## Georgey123

Hahaha very glad it has. Love seeing your builds







. Did you end up finding a buyer for CLOS3 IMPACT?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Hahaha very glad it has. Love seeing your builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you end up finding a buyer for CLOS3 IMPACT?


No,but seeing as my SR2 is stripped down awaiting a rebuild of its own,its my daily driver for a while.


----------



## SortOfGrim

subbed of course.

That is some serious thick aluminum on the In Win. I hope you're not even thinking of cutting/drilling that beauty









Btw, I saw it only support a 240/280 rad, correct? You have any plans on adding more?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> subbed of course.
> 
> That is some serious thick aluminum on the In Win. I hope you're not even thinking of cutting/drilling that beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I saw it only support a 240/280 rad, correct? You have any plans on adding more?


The stock tray isn't going in this rig,im making a 25mm thick sandwich tray,the res and all of the wiring is hidden inside that.
As for the rads,I'm currently talking to Niko about a couple of EK PE 240s for it.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly,no iguanas.
> 
> 
> 
> /unsub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I run a BYOI,Iguanas are not provided.
> 
> Cats are not welcome,unless they are piri piri flavoured~Magoo
Click to expand...











wut r u gonna do m8


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sponsored by:







This weekend has consisted mainly of chemical burns and dust inhalation!
My favorite!!

I made a short video on how to strip the anodizing layer off too.




But we all know you like pictures....







This will stay as a primer until I have finished with the mobo tray work,all the in-out of the board for test fits could damage the paint....I may gun the white base coat on if I get ahead and am feeling confident.

The next job for this weekend will be a mesh piece for the PSU mount,wrapping around the sides and the logo'd panel on the inside,the contrasting colour should make it more visual with the mesh adding a texture.

See you tomorrow and you can see what I mean.


----------



## VSG

lol I see something moving in that hot water container









Not taking this to sponsored mods section?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I see something moving in that hot water container
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not taking this to sponsored mods section?


Yup,Monday.


----------



## VSG

I should try the caustic bath trick on GPU cooler shrouds (air cooling, I know). This particular MSI shroud has been particularly unforgiving with spray paint.

Love the tips, I like that both you and James are doing it now- definitely learnt a few things already


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I should try the caustic bath trick on GPU cooler shrouds (air cooling, I know). This particular MSI shroud has been particularly unforgiving with spray paint.
> 
> Love the tips, I like that both you and James are doing it now- definitely learnt a few things already


Most of my guides started as tips in a log then they get expanded on.

The anodizing for this case was a cast iron bast*^&d,so thick...they didnt skimp on it I can tell you that.


----------



## Wiz766

Never to late to sub! I am in, that paint at the beginning looks amazing!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Never to late to sub! I am in, that paint at the beginning looks amazing!


You should see the paint on CLOS3 IMPACT,sadly it doesnt photograph well without direct light .

This is restrained for me!









The template tray should be pewpew'd next week,hopefully next weekend will be about getting the mobo in for some measurements and getting the acrylic spacer planned out.


----------



## Wiz766

I did, never subbed to that build because it was over when I saw it. It was stunnning, everything about that build was actually!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I did, never subbed to that build because it was over when I saw it. It was stunnning, everything about that build was actually!


Thank you very much. Im glad you liked it.

VSG...the whole stripping thing was started by backplates.....



7970 plates for Arctic Water


----------



## Wiz766

More pretty shiny things!


----------



## Jameswalt1

That case is boss!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> More pretty shiny things!











Raw Alu that has been dipped gets a nice lightly sandblasted finish if left for a longer time,I have often thought about just lacquering it raw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> That case is boss!


Its pretty amazing,very much a modders case.

Dunno how it will fair against [REDACTED] case tho....although the design ethos and my modding approach for each is very different.

Then...after that....a PARVUM R


----------



## korruptedkaos

love the measuring of caustic soda lol. it should be 40 grams per litre anyway.








splashing!

the bits that didn't come off it was prob the solution was too weak. didn't look like you used a lot in the vid? I know your just painting it, but did you give it a good clean before priming it.
its just that after a CS bath alu tends to oxidise again & produces a black smut on the surface. might not be a big deal because your painting it. but if you were re-anodising it. you should clean it with acetone or give it a 5% nitric acid dip to remove any smut & brighten the surface again.

ive been anodizing myself lately so i have stripped a couple parts that haven't turned out right.

if you want any alu bits machining & anodized in red/blue or black. give us a shout.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> love the measuring of caustic soda lol. it should be 40 grams per litre anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> splashing!
> 
> the bits that didn't come off it was prob the solution was too weak. didn't look like you used a lot in the vid? I know your just painting it, but did you give it a good clean before priming it.
> its just that after a CS bath alu tends to oxidise again & produces a black smut on the surface. might not be a big deal because your painting it. but if you were re-anodising it. you should clean it with acetone or give it a 5% nitric acid dip to remove any smut & brighten the surface again.
> 
> ive been anodizing myself lately so i have stripped a couple parts that haven't turned out right.
> 
> if you want any alu bits machining & anodized in red/blue or black. give us a shout.


I went for 500g in 20 ltrs but it was nearly sludge by the end,the anodizing was just ridiculously thick. It got a good steam clean at work followed by a celly thinner wash. She is clean,dont worry.
I also think that the soda had other things in it,it wasnt as reactive as my last lot.

The pics there are of a filled and primered case,not raw Alu btw.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I went for 500g in 20 ltrs but it was nearly sludge by the end,the anodizing was just ridiculously thick. It got a good steam clean at work followed by a celly thinner wash. She is clean,dont worry.
> I also think that the soda had other things in it,it wasnt as reactive as my last lot.
> 
> The pics there are of a filled and primered case,not raw Alu btw.


oh I know you primed it already.
it probably was sealed using nickel acetate for extra durability. that would of gunked up the CS quick.
it could of been diff type of anodizing too rather than your general type ll at 1ml thick also.

im just giving out some pointers incase anyone wants to do it. plus diff grades of alu react differently aswell.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I went for 500g in 20 ltrs but it was nearly sludge by the end,the anodizing was just ridiculously thick. It got a good steam clean at work followed by a celly thinner wash. She is clean,dont worry.
> I also think that the soda had other things in it,it wasnt as reactive as my last lot.
> 
> The pics there are of a filled and primered case,not raw Alu btw.
> 
> 
> 
> oh I know you primed it already.
> it probably was sealed using nickel acetate for extra durability. that would of gunked up the CS quick.
> it could of been diff type of anodizing too rather than your general type ll at 1ml thick also.
> 
> im just giving out some pointers incase anyone wants to do it. plus diff grades of alu react differently aswell.
Click to expand...

That would explain a lot. I knew there was a finish coating used but I didnt know what it was.


----------



## bg92

Subbed.


----------



## Buehlar

She looks purdy good even w/o the paint.
How do you go about painting a frame like that? I mean it must be a bit more difficult to get an even coat when painting round tubing vs flat surfaces.
Will you be posting any of the steps you take during the process?
I miss seeing the more informative build logs with the nuts and bolts. It seems that everyone likes to just post a finished product these days.
I do love seeing the pretty pictures and all but the definition of a "build / mod log" seems to have changed. The "how I did it" aspect is missing.

Please don't take offense and flame me, its your log. I'm just saying from a fellow modder & follower's point of view that the logs of late seem to get less and less helpful and informative.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> She looks purdy good even w/o the the paint.
> How do you go about painting a frame like that. I mean it must be a bit more difficult to get an even coat when painting round tubing vs flat surfaces.
> Will you be posting any of the steps you take during the process?
> I miss seeing the more informative build logs with the nuts and bolts. It seems that everyone likes to just post a finished product these days.
> I do love seeing the pretty pictures and all but the definition of a "build / mod log" seems to have changed. The "how I did it" aspect is missing.
> 
> Please don't take offense and flame me, its your log. I'm just saying from a fellow modder & follower's point of view that the logs of late seem to get less and less helpful and informative.


If you read any of my logs,you will see I do provide a lot of info on the construction. This update had a video on the stripping for example.
Normally,if people want more info on anything specific then they ask for more info.

To answer your question,I use a compressor and gun,start with the inner angles then work to the outside,nice thin coats so you can build it up easily without too much build up in one spot. Gun at 60-70psi,paint at 2-1 for the first 3 coats then 3-1 for the final coat to give a glossy finish with no orange peel. 3 coats of clear to finish.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If you read any of my logs,you will see I do provide a lot of info on the construction. This update had a video on the stripping for example.
> Normally,if people want more info on anything specific then they ask for more info.
> 
> To answer your question,I use a compressor and gun,start with the inner angles then work to the outside,nice thin coats so you can build it up easily without too much build up in one spot. Gun at 60-70psi,paint at 2-1 for the first 3 coats then 3-1 for the final coat to give a glossy finish with no orange peel. 3 coats of clear to finish.


Yea, the video is a perfect example of what I was talking about. I wasn't insinuating that specifically "your" logs lacked helpful content, to the contrary, they're some of the best reads on here. It's just lately I've noticed many build logs in general with great looking builds have lacked in details.

Thanks for the tips explaining the painting process. I was basically asking if you were going to show a video clip of progress with the prep and painting of a case like the D-frame. LOL
I guess you spoiled me that clip, but like I said, it's your log and I know it takes lots of work to share this freely but that would be just as priceless as the stripping video...for me anyway


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> If you read any of my logs,you will see I do provide a lot of info on the construction. This update had a video on the stripping for example.
> Normally,if people want more info on anything specific then they ask for more info.
> 
> To answer your question,I use a compressor and gun,start with the inner angles then work to the outside,nice thin coats so you can build it up easily without too much build up in one spot. Gun at 60-70psi,paint at 2-1 for the first 3 coats then 3-1 for the final coat to give a glossy finish with no orange peel. 3 coats of clear to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the video is a perfect example of what I was talking about. I wasn't insinuating that specifically "your" logs lacked helpful content, to the contrary, they're some of the best reads on here. It's just lately I've noticed many build logs in general with great looking builds have lacked in details.
> 
> Thanks for the tips explaining the painting process. I was basically asking if you were going to show a video clip of progress with the prep and painting of a case like the D-frame. LOL
> I guess you spoiled me that clip, but like I said, it's your log and I know it takes lots of work to share this freely but that would be just as priceless as the stripping video...for me anyway
Click to expand...

I could do a video showing exactly what I do but there are a few problems with that,chiefly the issue of visibility....gun spraying can be a 'foggy' affair that will just ruin any camera or lens used when the dust settles on it.

For you,as you seem keen,I will see what I can rig up on sprayday.


----------



## deafboy

I'm always late to the party...lol. Count me in. Now back to work


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I'm always late to the party...lol. Count me in. Now back to work


Always late but always with a 24 pack.









I think this one will be the cleanest yet.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Always late but always with a 24 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one will be the cleanest yet.










Absolutely!

Looking forward to seeing it progress...


----------



## GaMbi2004

One more sub for this!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> One more sub for this!


Great stuff!
Welcome to the log.


----------



## Editor22

II had so much of a love / hate relationship for this case until it was stripped and painted... now I freaking love it! Awesome job dude!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its amazing what ditching those rubber feet and a bit of filler and primer can do,next paint step is a lot of white then the lumo yellow. And buckets of cleat coat.
> 
> Also,we need to talk tube mate,as always,only the best will do.
> 
> For those that dont know Editor22 is the pew pew guy,he will be doing the laser cutting for me. You want pew pew then you need [email protected]


cool. editor? do you mind if I ever need any laser work done. can I contact you?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So as I said yesterday,I was shrouding the PSU bay with modders mesh,in this instance,the 2mm hole variety. This should clean up the visible wiring while adding contrast and texture. Eventually,this will be in black/silver marble while the actual frame is Lumo yellow. The Enermax isnt staying,its just for show,the PSU is undecided as yet...A Leadex or a BeQuiet will be taking that role up.









Once the PSU is painted as well,the depth effect should be nice...maybe a couple of LED's in each corner on the inside to light up the PSU would look good.

Thanks again for looking,next up is the mobo tray.


----------



## CptAsian

Lookin' good!


----------



## morencyam

That mesh is a real nice touch. Looks as if it came with the case


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> That mesh is a real nice touch. *Looks as if it came with the case*


This is what im about,the stock sleeper kind of thing,if it doesnt loop like it belongs then it doesnt end up in it.


----------



## morencyam

Yeah, I've been picking up on that over your past few builds.


----------



## Editor22

Love your ability to make something look stock dude!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I could do a video showing exactly what I do but there are a few problems with that,chiefly the issue of visibility....gun spraying can be a 'foggy' affair that will just ruin any camera or lens used when the dust settles on it.
> 
> For you,as you seem keen,I will see what I can rig up on sprayday.


Well man, in the case you're not setup for the task I most certianly don't want you to ruin your equiptment just for my sake.
I'm sure to enjoy the build reguardless


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I could do a video showing exactly what I do but there are a few problems with that,chiefly the issue of visibility....gun spraying can be a 'foggy' affair that will just ruin any camera or lens used when the dust settles on it.
> 
> For you,as you seem keen,I will see what I can rig up on sprayday.
> 
> 
> 
> Well man, in the case you're not setup for the task I most certianly don't want you to ruin your equiptment just for my sake.
> I'm sure to enjoy the build reguardless
Click to expand...

Im glad you think that way....

You may change your mind after you see the colour.....


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im glad you think that way....
> 
> You may change your mind after you see the colour.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip Snap


Fluoooo!!!! Is it really some neon color? Neon yellow perhaps?
Or is it based on Fluorescein? It would be even better!

If I had to guess, I would say the same color that the PC-logo (those "circles")


----------



## WiSK

Fried egg?


----------



## mAs81

Do I smell UV lightning?


----------



## morencyam

Probably not good if you can smell it. Something might be burning


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Fried egg?


I would not eat an egg that colour!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Probably not good if you can smell it. Something might be burning


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Fried egg?


Xylene has that effect.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im glad you think that way....
> 
> You may change your mind after you see the colour.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip Snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluoooo!!!! Is it really some neon color? Neon yellow perhaps?
> Or is it based on Fluorescein? It would be even better!
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say the same color that the PC-logo (those "circles")
Click to expand...

It's the brightest commercially available dayglo yellow you can buy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Do I smell UV lightning?


Perhaps.....secret.

I can't wait to see it on the frame tho,it will look boss.


----------



## Jameswalt1

That color is sexy. Can't wait to see it applied.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Xylene has that effect.....


I prefer MEK myself, but xylene is good too


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It's the brightest commercially available dayglo yellow you can buy.


Only the best, am I right?

Really, though, this is going to be absolutely beautiful.


----------



## WeiZhong

Alittle late to the party but still, looking awesome! Subbed!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


Rave on!


90's era build?


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im glad you think that way....
> 
> You may change your mind after you see the colour.....


OH man...yep....I changed my mind... Make the darn video!


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*


I like yellow!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Today was paint day!
I started with the 2 SSD's. Corsair 120 and 240 Force GT SSD's recycled from my SR2,good drives that could never reach full speed in their previous home so I gave them new lease of life in LUMO instead.

The frame is done also,I will be doing pics for that tomorrow but in the meantime...











The graphics for them are being plotted as we speak.....


----------



## Wiz766

Ooooh, pretty/teasing


----------



## Buehlar

Nice! ...moar please with no tease


----------



## WiSK

That last photo is a bit arty! Omg what's happening to BNeg!?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Dat colour....


----------



## Gilles3000

Those are looking sweet!


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice! ...moar please with no tease


^This^

Definitely want to see what graphics are going on these things.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Ooooh, pretty/teasing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice! ...moar please with no tease


Patience. I work to a slow clock.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That last photo is a bit arty! Omg what's happening to BNeg!?


Well,pretty much evryone that saw my S3 on the ASUS stand at i series said the same thing. Basically,my pics are crap and I need to fix up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Dat colour....


It actually hurts my eyes to look at in sunshine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Those are looking sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice! ...moar please with no tease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This^
> 
> Definitely want to see what graphics are going on these things.
Click to expand...

Ok then...seeing as you asked so nicely.....
SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total ***** but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.







These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver marble,these are painted as accent pieces


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Patience. I work to a slow clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,pretty much evryone that saw my S3 on the ASUS stand at i series said the same thing. Basically,my pics are crap and I need to fix up.
> It actually hurts my eyes to look at in sunshine.
> 
> Ok then...seeing as you asked so nicely.....
> SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total ***** but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver marble,these are painted as accent pieces


Absolutely beautiful, BNeg. Love the LUMO lettering in the circles. Subtle and clean. As for the color, they look green... Almost like the color in the boxed in part of this pic:


Is it actually green, or is that my monitor/my eyes/the pictures, etc?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Patience. I work to a slow clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,pretty much evryone that saw my S3 on the ASUS stand at i series said the same thing. Basically,my pics are crap and I need to fix up.
> It actually hurts my eyes to look at in sunshine.
> 
> Ok then...seeing as you asked so nicely.....
> SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total ***** but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver marble,these are painted as accent pieces
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, BNeg. Love the LUMO lettering in the circles. Subtle and clean. As for the color, they look green... Almost like the color in the boxed in part of this pic:
> 
> 
> Is it actually green, or is that my monitor/my eyes/the pictures, etc?
Click to expand...

Its yellow,I cant match the colour on screen for the life of me.


----------



## electro2u

The color of the paint is yellow on my ID3pro profiled Yamakasi. The container is a lemon/lime green and I can see how they might blend together on a non profiled display.

My point being that the pictures are showing up as intended, in my humble opinion.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its yellow,I cant match the colour on screen for the life of me.


I figured as much. Just had to make sure.


----------



## Buehlar

Those look lovely








Can't wait to see how you balance out this color scheme.


----------



## QAKE

So the Master began to paint...

I'm curious to see which parts will also be painted


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Those look lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how you balance out this color scheme.


I will be using a black/silver marble on the tray plates and a clear frosted 25mm acrylic filler which everything will bed in to.

The colour will change slightly when I clear it tho...im torn between a satin (better for photo's) or gloss (gloss always looks pron but can be awkward to photograph). A good decision to have tho.....1st world problems.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will be using a black/silver marble on the tray plates and a clear frosted 25mm acrylic filler which everything will bed in to.
> 
> The colour will change slightly when I clear it tho...im torn between a satin (better for photo's) or gloss (gloss always looks pron but can be awkward to photograph). A good decision to have tho.....1st world problems.


FWIW, my vote goes to satin. Love me a good satin finish.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> So the Master began to paint...
> 
> I'm curious to see which parts will also be painted


Rads and rad shrouds,fan blades.....and the mobo tray. And the PSU.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will be using a black/silver marble on the tray plates and a clear frosted 25mm acrylic filler which everything will bed in to.
> 
> The colour will change slightly when I clear it tho...im torn between a satin (better for photo's) or gloss (gloss always looks pron but can be awkward to photograph). A good decision to have tho.....1st world problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, my vote goes to satin. Love me a good satin finish.
Click to expand...

Im leaning that way too. We will have to see.


----------



## nismoskyline

subbed cos


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will be using a black/silver marble on the tray plates and a clear frosted 25mm acrylic filler which everything will bed in to.
> 
> The colour will change slightly when I clear it tho...im torn between a satin (better for photo's) or gloss (gloss always looks pron but can be awkward to photograph). A good decision to have tho.....1st world problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> FWIW, my vote goes to satin. Love me a good satin finish.


Personally, I love the effect that a gloss coat provides to enhance the beauty of a paint job of you're description








Cant wait to see what you choose


----------



## Jameswalt1

SSD's look great! I know that pin stripe must have been a pain









Also surely those little notches in the lumo logo were a nightmare too. Looking amazing.

If the color isn't perfectly showing in photos/screens just play with the HSL sliders in Lighteoom until you find the perfect screen to life match.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> SSD's look great! I know that pin stripe must have been a pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also surely those little notches in the lumo logo were a nightmare too. Looking amazing.
> 
> If the color isn't perfectly showing in photos/screens just play with the HSL sliders in Lighteoom until you find the perfect screen to life match.


I am using a frisket film to transfer the vinyl rather than the tape,you get a better view of what you are moving over.

While I had a bit of spare time from marbling the mobo cover,I decided to take a few shots of the frame for the few that cant wait,this is just the first of many coats....









So.....gloss or satin clearcoat?


----------



## VSG

Gloss, if this is going to be a LAN build then the better looks in person will be worth it.


----------



## Buehlar

Gloss +1








Beautiful!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Gloss.


----------



## QAKE

Gloss would be awesome


----------



## mAs81

Gloss for me too..
The frame and SSD color is seriously awesome


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> SSD's look great! I know that pin stripe must have been a pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also surely those little notches in the lumo logo were a nightmare too. Looking amazing.
> 
> If the color isn't perfectly showing in photos/screens just play with the HSL sliders in Lighteoom until you find the perfect screen to life match.


A little tip for fiddly bits like that,get a used piece of vinyl and dab at them,if you got your cut settings right then they just pull out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gloss, if this is going to be a LAN build then the better looks in person will be worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Gloss +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Gloss.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Gloss would be awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Gloss for me too..
> The frame and SSD color is seriously awesome


Gloss it is then...

Which is handy as I have 3 ltrs of Smart clear here already...


----------



## korruptedkaos

looks great so far









I usually prefer satin sprays? but that colour does need a gloss I think


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> looks great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer satin sprays? but that colour does need a gloss I think


I was thinking the same thing, I'm usually in the matte boat, but that color deserves a gloss I think


----------



## Pheozero

Add one more for the gloss coat. It's wayyyyy to sexy to not have one.


----------



## MocoIMO

I vote gloss & man that color is awesome


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> looks great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer satin sprays? but that colour does need a gloss I think


I think gloss for the frame but satin for everything else. Maybe.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> looks great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer satin sprays? but that colour does need a gloss I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, I'm usually in the matte boat, but that color deserves a gloss I think
Click to expand...

Yeah,im in agreement,thick gloss will give it nice depth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Add one more for the gloss coat. It's wayyyyy to sexy to not have one.


Duly noted,gloss has become the peoples choice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I vote gloss & man that color is awesome


The colour is amazing in RL,I have to work on washing the green out of the pics without trashing the effect tho.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Subbed!


Which movie is that scene from? Looks epic!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Today was paint day!
> I started with the 2 SSD's. Corsair 120 and 240 Force GT SSD's recycled from my SR2,good drives that could never reach full speed in their previous home so I gave them new lease of life in LUMO instead.
> 
> The frame is done also,I will be doing pics for that tomorrow but in the meantime...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics for them are being plotted as we speak.....


Looks great, good picture quality seems to be a common courtesy on OCN!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Patience. I work to a slow clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,pretty much evryone that saw my S3 on the ASUS stand at i series said the same thing. Basically,my pics are crap and I need to fix up.
> It actually hurts my eyes to look at in sunshine.
> 
> Ok then...seeing as you asked so nicely.....
> SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total ***** but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver marble,these are painted as accent pieces


Looking good with that yellow color and your skills to make your own logo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I am using a frisket film to transfer the vinyl rather than the tape,you get a better view of what you are moving over.
> 
> While I had a bit of spare time from marbling the mobo cover,I decided to take a few shots of the frame for the few that cant wait,this is just the first of many coats....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....gloss or satin clearcoat?


This looks so good, special for sure. Cannot wait to see this with a system assembled. Good work!


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip 1
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which movie is that scene from? Looks epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip 2
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Today was paint day!
> I started with the 2 SSD's. Corsair 120 and 240 Force GT SSD's recycled from my SR2,good drives that could never reach full speed in their previous home so I gave them new lease of life in LUMO instead.
> 
> The frame is done also,I will be doing pics for that tomorrow but in the meantime...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics for them are being plotted as we speak.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks great, good picture quality seems to be a common courtesy on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Patience. I work to a slow clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,pretty much evryone that saw my S3 on the ASUS stand at i series said the same thing. Basically,my pics are crap and I need to fix up.
> It actually hurts my eyes to look at in sunshine.
> 
> Ok then...seeing as you asked so nicely.....
> SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total ***** but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver marble,these are painted as accent pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good with that yellow color and your skills to make your own logo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I am using a frisket film to transfer the vinyl rather than the tape,you get a better view of what you are moving over.
> 
> While I had a bit of spare time from marbling the mobo cover,I decided to take a few shots of the frame for the few that cant wait,this is just the first of many coats....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....gloss or satin clearcoat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This looks so good, special for sure. Cannot wait to see this with a system assembled. Good work!
Click to expand...

Not a movie. That's from 'The Game' (CW/BET sitcom) Season 7 Episode 20 "The Fall of the Roman"


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which movie is that scene from? Looks epic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Today was paint day!
> I started with the 2 SSD's. Corsair 120 and 240 Force GT SSD's recycled from my SR2,good drives that could never reach full speed in their previous home so I gave them new lease of life in LUMO instead.
> 
> The frame is done also,I will be doing pics for that tomorrow but in the meantime...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics for them are being plotted as we speak.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks great, good picture quality seems to be a common courtesy on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Patience. I work to a slow clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,pretty much evryone that saw my S3 on the ASUS stand at i series said the same thing. Basically,my pics are crap and I need to fix up.
> It actually hurts my eyes to look at in sunshine.
> 
> Ok then...seeing as you asked so nicely.....
> SSD's are done. I kept it very simple,using the existing Force GT logo and cutting a LUMO logo into it with a pinstripe....the pinstripe was a total ***** but it needed something to break up the yellow expanse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These will be inset in to the mobo tray flush with the outer skin,you will not seen any cabling going to them. As the tray is black/silver marble,these are painted as accent pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good with that yellow color and your skills to make your own logo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I am using a frisket film to transfer the vinyl rather than the tape,you get a better view of what you are moving over.
> 
> While I had a bit of spare time from marbling the mobo cover,I decided to take a few shots of the frame for the few that cant wait,this is just the first of many coats....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....gloss or satin clearcoat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This looks so good, special for sure. Cannot wait to see this with a system assembled. Good work!
Click to expand...

Thanks,Im glad you like it.
The pictures didnt always look that good (you should see previous logs...),I had plenty of pointers tho and ALL HAIL LIGHTROOM!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I should really save these till later but Im really happy how the marble came out!
This is still very much WIP,the recesses need to be airbrushed in black and the slots need some plastidip action....but.....its looking good!

The naked z97 Gryphon,I quite like the look of it naked,its a hidden gem.







And with the armour,yes its armour goddamn it,im British!







The slots tho......no good. They need to be colour changed,brown is not the way forward!


----------



## VSG

That came out great! How did you get the marble effect?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That came out great! How did you get the marble effect?


Black base coat then a thin but wet silver,IMMEDIATELY use a scrunched up wad of saran wrap and dab at the paint,it will look rough but as the paint settles,it evens out for a marble effect.
You can deepen this effect with clearcoat and a black candy airbrush paint


----------



## VSG

That actually makes so much sense! I have been trying to use modder's mesh and various similar objects to get a pattern on the M6F armor (after it gets a coat of white) but failing miserably. I was hoping to be able to control the pattern but really seems like airbrushing is needed for that much control. Or a ton of experience/expertise that I don't have









Thanks again, +1


----------



## mAs81

That is a seriously good looking board


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That actually makes so much sense! I have been trying to use modder's mesh and various similar objects to get a pattern on the M6F armor (after it gets a coat of white) but failing miserably. I was hoping to be able to control the pattern but really seems like airbrushing is needed for that much control. Or a ton of experience/expertise that I don't have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, +1


I used a spray gun,an airbrush cannot get enough paint on to the base quick enough,you need to flood it and get busy,no messing around.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I used a spray gun,an airbrush cannot get enough paint on to the base quick enough,you need to flood it and get busy,no messing around.


Hmmm.. Some things to consider now, thanks!


----------



## Jameswalt1

The board is glorious!


----------



## Pheozero

10 out of 10 paint job, would use in my PC.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Black base coat then a thin but wet silver,IMMEDIATELY use a scrunched up wad of saran wrap and dab at the paint,it will look rough but as the paint settles,it evens out for a marble effect.
> You can deepen this effect with clearcoat and a black candy airbrush paint


Fantastic job and priceless info.








This is what makes your logs a great read.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The board is glorious!


Thanks James,im rather pleased with it myself,its still WIP tho,I should of sat on the photos for a while but you know.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> 10 out of 10 paint job, would use in my PC.


High praise Indeed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Black base coat then a thin but wet silver,IMMEDIATELY use a scrunched up wad of saran wrap and dab at the paint,it will look rough but as the paint settles,it evens out for a marble effect.
> You can deepen this effect with clearcoat and a black candy airbrush paint
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic job and priceless info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what makes your logs a great read.
Click to expand...

I am all for personal and community progression,if you see something you like the look of and want to try it then ask and I will tell you what i did/do.


----------



## Elyminator

late to the party as usual. Although every time I see a log from you I find exciting new things. It's impressive how creative you manage to stay despite the amount of builds I've seen you pump out! Can't wait to see the finished product. That yellow man....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> late to the party as usual. Although every time I see a log from you I find exciting new things. It's impressive how creative you manage to stay despite the amount of builds I've seen you pump out! Can't wait to see the finished product. That yellow man....


Texans,you gotta love them!

I like to stay fresh with each build and try new things with each...sometimes things work,sometimes not but you must stretch yourself each time otherwise you end up churning out identikit rigs.

I'm glad you like what you see tho and look forward to you being a regular!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Todays question.......



.....do I paint the block hold down?


----------



## VSG

Ah man that beautiful MIPS block getting any paint makes me apprehensive.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Todays question.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....do I paint the block hold down?


The metal parts?

Well, normally, I would say no, because this IceForce is just too smexy...

But do you have other apparent metallic parts in your build?

If no, paint it







(with this special yellow-green paint)

And paint those laser engraving lines in black!









Details are what make a build uniqueness


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah man that beautiful MIPS block getting any paint makes me apprehensive.


Me too........

I cant help but think it would look amazing marbled tho......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Todays question.......
> 
> 
> 
> .....do I paint the block hold down?
> 
> 
> 
> The metal parts?
> 
> Well, normally, I would say no, because this IceForce is just too smexy...
> 
> But do you have other apparent metallic parts in your build?
> 
> If no, paint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And paint those laser engraving lines in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details are what make a build uniqueness
Click to expand...

The Watercool GPU blocks are chromed.......


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Me too........
> 
> I cant help but think it would look amazing marbled tho......


It would be sacrilege to defile the Iceforce HF with any paint imo. Looks fantastic already without anything on it.


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Me too........
> 
> I cant help but think it would look amazing marbled tho......
> The Watercool GPU blocks are chromed.......


With an acrylic side to see the coolant? If not paint your water block too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Me too........
> 
> I cant help but think it would look amazing marbled tho......
> The Watercool GPU blocks are chromed.......
> 
> 
> 
> With an acrylic side to see the coolant? If not paint your water block too
Click to expand...

No acrylic on the Watercool blocks,you wont be able to see them anyway sadly......


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Todays question.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....do I paint the block hold down?


That machine work is too awesome to paint over.

That being said, if it doesn't really match the chrome gpu blocks I say go ahead and work it over a bit.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Todays question.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....do I paint the block hold down?


Just noticed that the caps were painted on the top.... How did you do that? Or is it vinyl?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Todays question.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....do I paint the block hold down?
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that the caps were painted on the top.... How did you do that? Or is it vinyl?
Click to expand...

Well spotted,its vinyl cut to size. I have done it before with black and carbon before.
Its a nice little mod that adds a nice touch.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its a nice little mod that adds a nice touch.


I couldn't agree more. Keep up the great work!


----------



## korruptedkaos

I say paint it







, it will tie it all together nicely.

loving all the little details as well


----------



## GaMbi2004

marble metal, yellow ports? think that would look awesome!


----------



## GamerFamalam

Looks amazing would game on 10/10


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> I say paint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it will tie it all together nicely.
> 
> loving all the little details as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> marble metal, yellow ports? think that would look awesome!


I have decided,due to the rarity of the block and because its a classic,That paint would be sacrilege.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamerFamalam*
> 
> Looks amazing would game on 10/10


Great stuff,Im am pleased that you like it.

Lots more to come tho.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I'm definitely in the paint the mips boat on this one. The block is a classic but in the interest of the epicness, the block has to match the build.... The board and d frame are so unique color-wise the block is begging to be modified.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I'm definitely in the paint the mips boat on this one. The block is a classic but in the interest of the epicness, the block has to match the build.... The board and d frame are so unique color-wise the block is begging to be modified.


Let me take some pics with the gpus and block in place.....that will be the decider for me.


----------



## timerwin63

It hurts to vote for painting the mips block, but I suppose some things must be done in the pursuit of perfection.

A somewhat reluctant +1 to painting the block.

PS: If you do paint it, is it possible to do it in a way that wouldn't ruin the original work? (Probably not, but if so, you could just "undo" the paint job and the block would still be in tip-top shape.) The only think I can think of that has the potential to do this would be Plasti-Dip, but that wouldn't match...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Forgive the finger prints on the blocks........


----------



## Jameswalt1

With those gpu blocks I think you're good to go not modifying the mips


----------



## Wiz766

Oh......my......


----------



## VSG

Heatkiller and MIPS


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> With those gpu blocks I think you're good to go not modifying the mips


It was a close call but if I start painting the CPU block then I would be forced to paint the backplates as well.....

Also means that down the line,that CPU block can be re used.....FOREVER MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAaaaaaaAAaAAAAAaaaaAa............aAAAAaaAa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Oh......my......












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Heatkiller and MIPS


The best pairing since Marmite and Cheese!


----------



## easynator

I just had an eye orgasm


----------



## GaMbi2004

OK.. After seeing those blocks, im on the "DO NOT PAINT!!" boat as well







looks amazing dude!


----------



## Buehlar

Put the paint away man! It's beautiful in it's nakedness


----------



## Shpongle

Awesome work on the marble effect for the motherboard cover!

I think just doing a marble effect on the inlet/outlet would look good. That aluminum goes perfect with the GPU backplates imo.


----------



## mAs81

Wow,it really looks awesome!I can't picture it in my head painted,now that I've seen it like this,but its worth a try I guess


----------



## imersa

lol i wasn't even subscribed here


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> lol i wasn't even subscribed here


Ah,but you are subbed everywhere else J.


----------



## daguardian

Late again, subbed again, loving your builds









Oh and good to see there is no paint going on that block, would have been un-necessary.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The best pairing since Marmite and Cheese!


You know that doesn't work so well with Gouda slices. Has to be proper matured crumbly Cheddar.

Also mango chutney, just a dab or two


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The best pairing since Marmite and Cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> You know that doesn't work so well with Gouda slices. *Has to be proper matured crumbly Cheddar.
> *
> Also mango chutney, just a dab or two
Click to expand...

This man knows.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sprower

Oh wow... didn't realize this build had started already. So far so good amazed.

Is that green vinyl on the pci slots or masking for paint? I assume vinyl but seeing it on the slots that your gpus are in confuted me.









Also... let the cap vinyl copycats begin!


----------



## VSG

Hey I had bought a vinyl sheet before the update in here


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Oh wow... didn't realize this build had started already. So far so good amazed.
> 
> Is that green vinyl on the pci slots or masking for paint? I assume vinyl but seeing it on the slots that your gpus are in confuted me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... let the cap vinyl copycats begin!


Im pretty sure its been done before,I know guys have painted them before....
The vinyl is yellow,the only way to get them yelololololo on screen makes everything else look weird....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey I had bought a vinyl sheet before the update in here


What did you get?


----------



## VSG

Multiple sheets actually- 3M black (gloss and matte), as well as a local brand in matte white and light blue.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Multiple sheets actually- 3M black (gloss and matte), as well as a local brand in matte white and light blue.


3m <3










Makes me moist......

Everything they do is amazing!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sponsored by:









So today was my birthday and what better way to celebrate than to finish up the motherboard and spray the matching Keyboard,in this instance the Corsair K65 tenkeyless (Pics will be forthcoming)

I also need to look at replacements for the MIPS hold down bolts as the stock ones are not pretty....

Seeing as no one will see the back,I had a little fun....





To tidy up the edge of the card PCB I used 1.5mm Vinyl,easily removed it the card requires RMA!





And finally,I welcome E22 to this build! Nate has supplied me with my usual Ultraclear again,It is my usual for a very good reason...


----------



## Wiz766

Uhm.. let me go change my pants. I LOOOVEEE the rear armor piece and well the entire thing. Work of art.


----------



## VSG

I remember you said it was yellower in person and took a shot:










Anywhere closer to reality compared to the above?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I remember you said it was yellower in person and took a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere closer to reality compared to the above?


On my monitor? No. Sadly mine is not colour calibrated.


----------



## VSG

Ah, never mind then. Perhaps for the final shots!


----------



## Shpongle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*















Love that paint on the PCB edge.


----------



## morencyam

The armor looks amazing. And I love the phrase you used next to the TUF logo lol


----------



## WiSK

Very many happy returns of yesterday!


----------



## roflcopter159

My absolute favorite part of this build so far has to be the vinyl on the cards. I don't think I have seen anything like that done and if/when I ever get around to doing a build with this much time put into it, I will definitely attempt that.


----------



## QAKE

Really nice indeed!

Somehow your build logo reminds me the one of the EDM music producers:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ah, never mind then. Perhaps for the final shots!


If you know how to colour calibrate a monitor without equipment then share the wealth?
I dont particularly like those shots so I think a redo is needed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that paint on the PCB edge.
Click to expand...

Its vinyl,no masking,just a steady hand is needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> The armor looks amazing. And I love the phrase you used next to the TUF logo lol


You got to have a bit of fun neh?
Dunno how ASUS feel about it tho...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Very many happy returns of yesterday!












It was all powertools and sprayguns yesterday......it doesnt get much better than that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> My absolute favorite part of this build so far has to be the vinyl on the cards. I don't think I have seen anything like that done and if/when I ever get around to doing a build with this much time put into it, I will definitely attempt that.


Measure your cards PCB,send me the total and I can cut you some for postage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Really nice indeed!
> 
> Somehow your build logo reminds me the one of the EDM music producers:


Im more a Drum and bass/Breakcore kinda guy.......


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Ok.....my derp.....I reset my monitor settings in Catalyst and It seems to altered the colour balance radically....

Looks like I have a day of redoing pictures......





Yellow....like its supposed to be


----------



## catbuster

I was lurking long enough







subbed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> I was lurking long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed












Welcome!


----------



## korruptedkaos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s&feature=player_detailpage#t=48

and it was all yelolololol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s&feature=player_detailpage#t=48
> 
> and it was all yelolololol


Coldplay

Must

Die.

By order of Kim Jong Magoo


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Coldplay
> 
> Must
> 
> Die.
> 
> By order of Kim Jong Magoo


I don't like coldplay myself lol! just mucking about lol

Kim Jong Magoo can fire at will


----------



## VSG

Those pics look great now. Without a hardware calibration tool, best I can think of is going to a database like tftcentral and using their recommended monitor profiles. There will be multiple options usually depending on the "effect", if you will. Look for lower Delta-E (distance between two colors distinguishable by the human eye, and honestly not really a good metric for calibration but people work it into profiles with color accuracy all the time) and RGB accuracy in keywords.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those pics look great now. Without a hardware calibration tool, best I can think of is going to a database like tftcentral and using their recommended monitor profiles. There will be multiple options usually depending on the "effect", if you will. Look for lower Delta-E (distance between two colors distinguishable by the human eye, and honestly not really a good metric for calibration but people work it into profiles with color accuracy all the time) and RGB accuracy in keywords.


I will look more into it.

Im kinda waiting on the tray now,next weekend is clearcoat and reassemble the rest of the frame. EK are sending the rest of the loop parts and Be Quiet are sending a Dark Pro 850,Im waiting on these parts to progress the ancillaries.
Once these have arrived,progress should be at normal pace....which has been quite fast recently.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will look more into it.


Now we're getting into the _cba_ part of photography


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will look more into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're getting into the _cba_ part of photography
Click to expand...

Now I have reset my monitor,it doesnt seem to be an issue.

Why my monitor was setup like that I have no idea...perhaps I got the settings from the mini monitor......

Odd.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Measure your cards PCB,send me the total and I can cut you some for postage.


I really appreciate that offer! Unfortunately, I won't be around my computer for a couple weeks since I left it at home for the semester. I use a 660Ti that is (for some reason) on a reference 680 design from what I remember. However, all of that is a good 3 hours away from me









Keep up the great work though


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im more a Drum and bass/Breakcore kinda guy.......


Love Drum and Bass









My personal fav though is mid/late 90's - very early 2000's progressive trance. But nothing is more badass to drive to than some killer drum and bass


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im more a Drum and bass/Breakcore kinda guy.......
> 
> 
> 
> Love Drum and Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal fav though is mid/late 90's - very early 2000's progressive trance. But nothing is more badass to drive to than some killer drum and bass
Click to expand...

I knew there was a reason we get along James........


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Ok.....my derp.....I reset my monitor settings in Catalyst and It seems to altered the colour balance radically....
> 
> Looks like I have a day of redoing pictures......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow....like its supposed to be


Lime green was better


----------



## timerwin63

So yellow... So beautiful...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Lime green was better


Nah


----------



## GaMbi2004

Looking good! pics looks much more yellow now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MwjX4dG72s&feature=player_detailpage#t=48
> 
> and it was all yelolololol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbni0tVBZ8&feature=youtu.be&t=26s
Mellow Yelolololol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks Guys.

RAM arrived today,16Gb's of Ballistix Elite,maybe not the most popular RAM around but this [email protected] kit (Remember,this is a games machine) can hit 2000-2100 @1.65v CL9,plenty fast enough for gaming. And for what I paid,they are exceptional.
I got them from amazon no less,£68 for 4x4Gb.....absolute steal! I was hesitant on investing any more into DDR3 now DDR4 walks among us,next rig is X99 and I cant see any platforms staying with DDR3 now. At that price tho....I would be mad not to.

Pics should be up tonight dependent on my decision to Marble or not....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Obviously,the stickers are staying till I test them,I am normally lucky with hardware but RAM....well.....you know....



If only both sides were like this......







Now,because the branding is discreet,im in a quandary...Do i marble DIMMS or just leave them vanilla?









My head says yes,PAINT THEM!!111!!!..and some stripes in the recesses to boot but the black chunky HS look is hard to ignore....


----------



## VSG

I'd say marble them


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'd say marble them


+1 on that..It'll look awesome imo


----------



## WiSK

And take that barcode off the ATX24 socket


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> And take that barcode off the ATX24 socket


Lol.

There will be a desticker operation when everything is tested as working.....I have invalidated nearly all the warranties anyway....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im more a Drum and bass/Breakcore kinda guy.......
> 
> 
> 
> Love Drum and Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal fav though is mid/late 90's - very early 2000's progressive trance. But nothing is more badass to drive to than some killer drum and bass
Click to expand...

Not strictly DnB but I opened so many sets with this track.....






Normally ending here....




This track I smashed so hard I burnt thru 2 copies of it.....


----------



## ccRicers

B Neg, you're needed in the DnB club thread!

I used to DJ and mainly drum & bass but just as a hobby. Never had the clout to get on stage







Probably gonna pick up the hobby sometime again since I still have my decks with me. But for now my DJ table is a workbench for mods


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> B Neg, you're needed in the DnB club thread!
> 
> I used to DJ and mainly drum & bass but just as a hobby. Never had the clout to get on stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gonna pick up the hobby sometime again since I still have my decks with me. But for now my DJ table is a workbench for mods


Field parties were a big thing round my way,1000+ crowd and we fuggin had it!!
The thing about playing out is that you are so engrossed in your tunes that people just vanish away.......

Have some more gems!




A real 'intelligent' classic




And less intelligent....




And one of my top 5...




I Love the neuro offshoot.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I say marble and pinstripe the memory


----------



## ccRicers

The Photek track is a real classic. I also have the TeeBee remix on vinyl.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I say marble and pinstripe the memory


Go all out you say?

My thrusty manly modding part of me says 'YES! DO ALL THE THINGS'

My restraint says different.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The Photek track is a real classic. I also have the TeeBee remix on vinyl.


Photek is beastmode,no one has the production values he has.

This was one of my Photek favs.




Have that playing while you are doing mad chopper ARMA II action. Priceless.

Also in my top 5...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That memory would look rather interedting marbled!


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I'd say marble them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Obviously,the stickers are staying till I test them,I am normally lucky with hardware but RAM....well.....you know....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only both sides were like this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now,because the branding is discreet,im in a quandary...Do i marble DIMMS or just leave them vanilla?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My head says yes,PAINT THEM!!111!!!..and some stripes in the recesses to boot but the black chunky HS look is hard to ignore....


+1 for marbled RAM.. how about throwing in a strip of vinyl in the lanes between the hs risers on top instead of pinstripes on the exterior?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> B Neg, you're needed in the DnB club thread!


Wait... There's a DnB club? Where?


----------



## DarthBaggins

What are your thoughts on Zardonic's stuff?




Go big or go home







lol


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> +1 for marbled RAM.. *how about throwing in a strip of vinyl in the lanes between the hs risers on top instead of pinstripes on the exterior?*


+1 for this


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wait... There's a DnB club? Where?


Right here


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Right here


Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What are your thoughts on Zardonic's stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I like his style. Mainly because it embodies both techno and rock, my two favorite genres









I risk being an outcast, but I always liked hardstyle more than DnB


----------



## Buehlar

Just stripes without painting them









You can always paint them later if you really get the urge too


----------



## Xclsyr

Marble the ram only if you want them to 'disappear' into the MB. Otherwise, just add a hint of yellow; I kinda like the black block as well.

And BTW - Subbed! Love you builds, and your educating!


----------



## catbuster

Stripes on RAM give them moar speed


----------



## roflcopter159

I think that the black ram on the marbled motherboard would look good. I do think that a yellow stripe or two would look pretty good on those heatsinks


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I have another OCN member sending me his old heatsinks from his kit so I will do a side by side comparison.
The tray has arrived from E22,this is a sacrificial tray mainly for checking the clearances and the hole positions are correct. thankfully they are but I realized I can move the mobo 5mm forward and 10mm up,making more space for the rads/fans.



The mobo is hard up against the PSU bay,only 4mm clearance.



The GPU's are just resting in there until the 11m standoffs arrive and I can use the pillars that Kier thoughtfully sent me from his banchetto.





My camera definitely doesnt like the fluro paint at all!


----------



## VSG

Could be the dark background. Do you have a white backdrop? Even trying it outdoors might help.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Could be the dark background. Do you have a white backdrop? Even trying it outdoors might help.


I do indeed have a white backdrop,I will have a crack with that instead.

You should see the glare it gives in untreated shots.....


Spoiler: Warning: Acid Flashback


----------



## VSG

I must be at a rave party, that glare is blinding me


----------



## mAs81

Wow,the colors....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I must be at a rave party, that glare is blinding me


Thats long shutter for you.....

I always seem to choose colours that make photography an absolute arse.


----------



## VSG

Ya well, here's an appropriate theme to go along with long shutter photography of rave parties: http://www.oonce-oonce.com/


----------



## Shoultz101

Subbed! I'm jumping on a bit late but....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*
> 
> Subbed! I'm jumping on a bit late but....


Welcome!

Its just getting interesting.


----------



## snef

the trick with fluo color is , don't put direct light on it

you put light in back of the subject with direct reflection, very nice pics by the way

don't do that with fluo or high reflection material

and down your exposure of 1

as I know, you have lightroom, it will be easy to add exposure if you need after


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> I like his style. Mainly because it embodies both techno and rock, my two favorite genres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I risk being an outcast, but I always liked hardstyle more than DnB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*fist bump*
Huge listener of hardstyle here, but I'm more into the the newer stuff. Found out about it in 2011.

And to be more on topic, I'm loving the way the build is looking; the color scheme is working out really nicely.


----------



## MunneY

I just cant get over that color and marbling.... love it.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> *fist bump*
> Huge listener of hardstyle here, but I'm more into the the newer stuff. Found out about it in 2011.
> 
> And to be more on topic, I'm loving the way the build is looking; the color scheme is working out really nicely.


*fist bump*

B neg, this build is coming out to be more than amazing, but that is expected of you









I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> I like his style. Mainly because it embodies both techno and rock, my two favorite genres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I risk being an outcast, but I always liked hardstyle more than DnB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fist bump*
> Huge listener of hardstyle here, but I'm more into the the newer stuff. Found out about it in 2011.
> 
> And to be more on topic, I'm loving the way the build is looking; the color scheme is working out really nicely.
Click to expand...

Its eye catching if nothing else!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I just cant get over that color and marbling.... love it.


Its all about textures as well as colours,it wouldn't look half as good just as black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> *fist bump*
> Huge listener of hardstyle here, but I'm more into the the newer stuff. Found out about it in 2011.
> 
> And to be more on topic, I'm loving the way the build is looking; the color scheme is working out really nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> *fist bump*
> 
> B neg, this build is coming out to be more than amazing, but that is expected of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it finished
Click to expand...

And this is why I can't slack off,every build has to look exceptional as no one likes their expectations to be dashed.
New things everytime!


----------



## Pestilaence

Awesome build so far man! Any chance in making more of those custom motherboard trays and selling them? I've been tempted to get a D-Frame mini for a bit now, but would rather do a mATX build like this.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Awesome build so far man! Any chance in making more of those custom motherboard trays and selling them? I've been tempted to get a D-Frame mini for a bit now, but would rather do a mATX build like this.


The potential is there,I will approach In Win first and see if they fancy making one . If not then I will make something up for people. We cannot discuss this further in this thread due to OCN Artisan rules.


----------



## Pestilaence

Ah ok. Well, just let me know the outcome if you don't post an update in here.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sponsored by:









And its my pleasure to thank the great folks @ Be Quiet for providing the fans and PSU for this rig!





After using their Powerzone range of PSU's,I decided I would like to use them again for this rig,this time I selected the Dark Power PSU of the 850w variety.
Now,I can see many folks asking why did I go with a semi modular unit,This unit only has the 24pin hardwired and,seeing as im stripping it for paint,its no hardship for me to sleeve.

Anyway,to the pics.

Fans,normally I would of gone straight to Alpenfohn but this time,because the PSU fan will be visible,I went with Be Quiet Silent Wings PWM so they all match up.



Nice rubberized corner mounts...or there are single side flush mounts.









A very solid feeling fan,I am impressed,much more solid feeling than my usual choices with a nice weight,rubberized rings around the intake/output for noise dampening when up hard against the case,a very nice touch!

And the PSU!

This was exciting for me,I have seen this PSU before but not in the flesh,I was very pleasantly surprised with the build quality of this unit,from the paint to the packaging,all very clean and fuss free.













Its almost a sorry thing to strip it for paint,I originally thought the side panels were stickered up but they are not,the logo plates are a knurled finish on black and look great so im masking them off and keeping them.

The fans.....are a secret for now,I am puzzled on how to get the fan hubs off,I may have to mask the gaps and spray the whole fan.

Chime in if you know how to get the hub off without a hammer!


----------



## morencyam

Are those fan headers directly on the PSU? That's a really cool feature.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Are those fan headers directly on the PSU? That's a really cool feature.


There are extensions that come directly off the PSU for fans from those headers.

Also....

A little gadget for switching from multi to single rail.


----------



## MunneY

OOOOOOOOOOO

I'm kinda digging that PSU!


----------



## morencyam

Also a very cool feature, but why would you ever need/want to change from multi rail to single, or vice versa?


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its almost a sorry thing to strip it for pain


I agree that it is a beautiful power supply, but I am very curious to see how you take care of the 24-Pin exit from the case. Are you planning to re-solder all of the 24-Pins inside the case and use the existing grommet? Are you planning to mod the grommet opening to mount a new 24-pin modular? Custom drilled 24-hole plate?

I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm kinda digging that PSU!


Its a nicely finished bit of kit,one of the better units I have had by far

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Also a very cool feature, but why would you ever need/want to change from multi rail to single, or vice versa?


Overclocking.
Single rail is better....apparently,I have had no problems on multirails before but Im not competing to a stage where I could take advantage of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Its almost a sorry thing to strip it for pain
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it is a beautiful power supply, but I am very curious to see how you take care of the 24-Pin exit from the case. Are you planning to re-solder all of the 24-Pins inside the case and use the existing grommet? Are you planning to mod the grommet opening to mount a new 24-pin modular? Custom drilled 24-hole plate?
> 
> I can't wait to see the results!
Click to expand...

I will probably just remove the grommet and have the wires going straight out of the unit with a cover sized to replace the previous grommet.


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will probably just remove the grommet and have the wires going straight out of the unit with a cover sized to replace the previous grommet.












The one downside I see to the fan headers is that I didn't see any way to control the output voltage. From the manual it looks like they run some temperature curve between 4v and 10v, but it doesn't say where the thermostat is, or if you can tweak the curve.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Also a very cool feature, but why would you ever need/want to change from multi rail to single, or vice versa?


http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


I actually just finished reading that. Seems like the biggest difference is just OCP monitoring


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will probably just remove the grommet and have the wires going straight out of the unit with a cover sized to replace the previous grommet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one downside I see to the fan headers is that I didn't see any way to control the output voltage. From the manual it looks like they run some temperature curve between 4v and 10v, but it doesn't say where the thermostat is, or if you can tweak the curve.
Click to expand...

It's not a feature I'm using,I will have either a stripped down xt6 in the tray or a full size one somewhere......I am running out of room tho!


----------



## Jameswalt1

The be quiet stuff is top shelf looking


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> The be quiet stuff is top shelf looking


The PSU is shockingly good,I was not expecting that kind of finish at all. Retail pics do not do it justice.
The fans I already knew were good,however,pics do not convey the solidity of them. These are no flimsy bitfenix junk that's for sure.


----------



## Buehlar

That is one sexy PSU. I trust it performs as well as it looks?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> That is one sexy PSU. I trust it performs as well as it looks?


Be Quiet are really big with the silent computing crowd,the performance is not in question for me having already used Be Quiet kit before.

You should see the case they have coming....


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Be Quiet are really big with the silent computing crowd,the performance is not in question for me having already used Be Quiet kit before.
> 
> You should see the case they have coming....


I've always noticed their power supplies/fans and noticed they were very competitively priced in their respective markets. Never saw any reviews really on any of their products except recently and always questioned the quality of their products. Good to hear they're a trustworthy brand.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Be Quiet are really big with the silent computing crowd,the performance is not in question for me having already used Be Quiet kit before.
> 
> You should see the case they have coming....
> 
> 
> 
> I've always noticed their power supplies/fans and noticed they were very competitively priced in their respective markets. Never saw any reviews really on any of their products except recently and always questioned the quality of their products. Good to hear they're a trustworthy brand.
Click to expand...

In the EU they are well known..In Germany,they are massive!

Some reviews,I linked straight to the conclusions.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/DarkPowerProP10_850W/10.html

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=296


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sponsored by!











Another update...they seem to be coming thick and fast!

The fans...well,I had a change of plan,I ditched the idea of painting the blades and hubs as I had a better,more discreet idea instead.



















I followed this thru on to the PSU.



















Initially, the PSU was going to be painted but...the top cover has the fan guard welded in so I cant separate them to paint. The rest of the chassis cant really be seen so,I compromised a little and went for a desticker and a fan ring to tie it all together.

Looking at it,im glad I went this way.

The largest thumb screws ever packed with a PSU!










I also got to work on the peripherals,im still planning the graphics for these and the KB needs some low profile key caps but....its YELLOW!!



















Thankfully,that recessed Corsair logo is easily removable for paint! Masking recessed stuff is a pain!


----------



## mAs81

Painting the fans that way is pure genius


----------



## Buehlar

Looking beautiful Neg


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Painting the fans that way is pure genius


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking beautiful Neg


Thanks,its more subdued than what I had in my head originally..

Dicking about with different lights and perspectives,this was with a SAD light....I quite like the depth that face on lighting gives.


----------



## Buehlar

That's a great shot


----------



## WiSK

It looks more yellow, less luminescent and all black parts are kinda purple now!?









But don't want to sound critical - looks kinda neat like this


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It looks more yellow, less luminescent and all black parts are kinda purple now!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't want to sound critical - looks kinda neat like this


Purple???

I see only yellow and black. Does your screen maybe need calibration?

...or maybe mine does


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dicking about with different lights and perspectives,this was with a SAD light....I quite like the depth that face on lighting gives.


I'm no expert,but I really like the lighting in the photo


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Purple???
> 
> I see only yellow and black. Does your screen maybe need calibration?
> 
> ...or maybe mine does


Or not purple then, dark pink ...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Purple???
> 
> I see only yellow and black. Does your screen maybe need calibration?
> 
> ...or maybe mine does
> 
> 
> 
> Or not purple then, dark pink ...
Click to expand...

I have to reduce green massively..this is probably why its not the right hue.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The tray is at a stage where im ready to send the parts off to the machinists,E22 for the Steel and PARVUM for the Acrylic.

Only a few little thing to do,mainly marking out cable guide screw holes etc.

First renders of tray with inbuilt res.....


----------



## mAs81

Man,that thing is gorgeous!!Can't wait to see it done


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> First renders of tray with *inbuilt res*.....


Oooh


----------



## Wolfsbora

Looking snazzy, B Neg! The color finally appears yellow. This makes it much more appealing.


----------



## sinnedone

Very interesting concept there buddy, can't wait to see it become a reality.


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It looks more yellow, less luminescent and all black parts are kinda purple now!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't want to sound critical - looks kinda neat like this


Eye-ception! @[email protected]


----------



## DarthBaggins

All looks yellow & black to me, gotta love my Spyder Pro 3


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Man,that thing is gorgeous!!Can't wait to see it done


Im excited too...mainly to see if my math is good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> First renders of tray with *inbuilt res*.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh
Click to expand...

Pig to clean but goddamn it should look sweet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Looking snazzy, B Neg! The color finally appears yellow. This makes it much more appealing.


See below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Very interesting concept there buddy, can't wait to see it become a reality.


Thanks,its a nice sidestep around having no space

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It looks more yellow, less luminescent and all black parts are kinda purple now!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't want to sound critical - looks kinda neat like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye-ception! @[email protected]
Click to expand...

Also see below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> All looks yellow & black to me, gotta love my Spyder Pro 3


And finally....see below.
All the fans gets the striped treatment and I had a go with a new white rather than black background,I also moved all my photo kit into the loft and added another light.









Much clearer and the yellow looks yellow!


----------



## VSG

Yeah, I use a white background most of the time for color accuracy. It does result in overexposure at times but easy to fix/small price to pay.


----------



## mAs81

I said it before,but painting the inner ring of the fans was just genius


----------



## WiSK

Excellent photos! Worth the trouble


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah, I use a white background most of the time for color accuracy. It does result in overexposure at times but easy to fix/small price to pay.


I will take the frame up tomorrow and see what it comes out like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Excellent photos! Worth the trouble


Thanks,the added benefit of having it in the loft is the blackout is total. I like the Moody depth that black gives tho and one of my lights is definitely a different colour....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I said it before,but painting the inner ring of the fans was just genius


It was going to be graduated stripes but was too difficult to do.


----------



## Pheozero

Please, do tell how you painted the inner ring of the fans.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Please, do tell how you painted the inner ring of the fans.


\

If I had to guess he either pulled the fan apart and taped it off carefully then painted it or it's vinyl... either way it's super sweet and I like it and want to know how and do it too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Please, do tell how you painted the inner ring of the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> If I had to guess he either pulled the fan apart and taped it off carefully then painted it or it's *vinyl*... either way it's super sweet and I like it and want to know how and do it too
Click to expand...

Busted....


----------



## Elyminator

I figured as much. Looks sweet though that's for sure


----------



## B NEGATIVE

ASUS posted on their FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/ASUSROG/photos/a.425394407387.214760.405774002387/10153194139887388/?type=1

Should of linked it here tho..rather than [H]


----------



## QAKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> ASUS posted on their FB page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ASUSROG/photos/a.425394407387.214760.405774002387/10153194139887388/?type=1
> 
> Should of linked it here tho..rather than [H]


Nice!


----------



## Shoultz101

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Im excited too...mainly to see if my math is good.
> Pig to clean but goddamn it should look sweet!
> See below
> Thanks,its a nice sidestep around having no space
> Also see below
> And finally....see below.
> All the fans gets the striped treatment and I had a go with a new white rather than black background,I also moved all my photo kit into the loft and added another light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much clearer and the yellow looks yellow!






I'm really digging the internal ring of color. Nice touch! Very clean.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*


Thanks,its a nice contrast and adds detail.......and everybody loves detail.


----------



## korruptedkaos

hey B-neg

im waiting to see that mobo tray & res come together. im really interested in seeing the design of it & how it will come together.









will be epic im sure!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hey B-neg
> 
> im waiting to see that mobo tray & res come together. im really interested in seeing the design of it & how it will come together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be epic im sure!


They are being cut as we speak,E22 are lasering the stainless trays while PARVUM are machining the acrylic.

Im excited to see how they come out.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> They are being cut as we speak,E22 are lasering the stainless trays while PARVUM are machining the acrylic.
> 
> Im excited to see how they come out.


cool.









how thick is the acrylic going to be? & is it two pieces or what?

im really looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> They are being cut as we speak,E22 are lasering the stainless trays while PARVUM are machining the acrylic.
> 
> Im excited to see how they come out.
> 
> 
> 
> cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how thick is the acrylic going to be? & is it two pieces or what?
> 
> im really looking forward to seeing it!
Click to expand...

1 Piece...25mm thick.



These are renders of the model.


----------



## korruptedkaos

yeah I seen the renders already









how will it be sealed though? by the stainless?
just curious really on how your going to be sealing the res?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yeah I seen the renders already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how will it be sealed though? by the stainless?
> just curious really on how your going to be sealing the res?


I will reveal that when it arrives,perhaps a video....although not with my ugly mug in front of the camera....


----------



## daguardian

Looking forward to seeing this, a video would perfect.


----------



## George C

wow this is amazing, I just spent the last hour or so reading this thread. /its the first build i've seen in a while that has really captured my imagination. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I will reveal that when it arrives,perhaps a video....although not with my ugly mug in front of the camera....


If its anything other than acrylic weld or o-rings I'd be really interested to see what you've come up with.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> wow this is amazing, I just spent the last hour or so reading this thread. /its the first build i've seen in a while that has really captured my imagination. Look forward to seeing more


Wow,that's nice to hear! Glad you took the time to read the whole log rather than picture hopping.

More to come!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

And just for you log lurkers...some Magoo greatness.

Magoo does not 'do' rain.



He does do sleep however....



When he is not planning nuclear war that is,being a dictator is,you know....._hard work_.


----------



## bmyton

Just Saying:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Just Saying:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Purleezzz....


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Purleezzz....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You've got me on that one... While I would argue that


Spoiler: This Guy






is a bigger badass, I just can't seem to get Magoo's face to look right on top of his suit.


----------



## VSG

Lol.. That Ewok picture is almost spot on though!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So who are you paying to do your photog work?







Just kidding, pics look great, build looks freaking amazing.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So who are you paying to do your photog work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, pics look great, build looks freaking amazing.


Its a recent skill acquisition and still in the beginner section.....



Today was all about the RAM.

Pinstriped and left otherwise untouched.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'll say it again...photos are top-notch...finally doing your builds some justice


----------



## Jameswalt1

Dem rams look tasty


----------



## Ramzinho

this is quality paint job.,...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Dem rams look tasty


Thanks.

I was going to peel the ballistix bit off but after trying it on a donated heatsink,I decided not......
The panel is recessed and it looked odd without it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> this is quality paint job.,...


Plotted vinyl Ram,much easier and also preserves any warranty as it just peels off.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I was going to peel the ballistix bit off but after trying it on a donated heatsink,I decided not......
> The panel is recessed and it looked odd without it.
> Plotted vinyl Ram,much easier and also preserves any warranty as it just peels off.


still the cuts are PERFECT... that's a very well crafted piece of artwork.


----------



## Gilles3000

The ram turned out great


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I was going to peel the ballistix bit off but after trying it on a donated heatsink,I decided not......
> The panel is recessed and it looked odd without it.
> Plotted vinyl Ram,much easier and also preserves any warranty as it just peels off.
> 
> 
> 
> still the cuts are PERFECT... that's a very well crafted piece of artwork.
Click to expand...

You want a good measurement to begin with....all modders should have.....



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The ram turned out great


It does,I will reserve judgement until its all mounted up on a painted tray tho.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It does,I will reserve judgement until its all mounted up on a painted tray tho.


That's what I'm waiting for too


----------



## Shoultz101

Nioce! Good to see some vinyl action going on outside of Jameswalt1's build logs lol. Such a smexy look if done right. This thing is going to light up the night!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*
> 
> Nioce! Good to see some vinyl action going on outside of Jameswalt1's build logs lol. Such a smexy look if done right. This thing is going to light up the night!


I first wanted one when I saw Tom's (Logan) work with one,Seeing what James did with one was the clincher. I spent too many hours hand cutting stencils for my airbrush,this has completely replaced that effort with a more accurate method.

Best £120 I ever spent on modding kit...outside my compressor and spray kit.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The EK package arrived!

Lets start with the pump...

Now,im a well known advocate of the mighty D5 but this build doesnt have the space so I had to go with the DDC. As any watercooling enthusiast will tell you,there are caveats for running DDC's at high speeds,namely keeping it cool. The heatsink kit will go a long way in to doing just that.













If you are going to have a DDC then go PWM,your pump will thank you for it.



Fittings and rads were also sent....pics later,you have all seen fittings before but I made the fatal mistake of washing my black background with normal detergent and its ruined for close up stuff,the optical brighteners just shagged it proper for macro stuff...

Lesson learnt!


----------



## w1zardofozz

Jesus that photo quality... You have a gift sir. Love the build so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup pin striping turned out how I thought it would


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Jesus that photo quality... You have a gift sir. Love the build so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Black sheet and my monitor on a full screen empty notepad....no camera trickery,just good lights.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yup pin striping turned out how I thought it would


Did a bit more striping on the finished top to tie it in too.

I have a new background coming tomorrow,a nice dark grey vinyl,should allow me to make dark shots without having to make severe adjustments to kill the background out.


----------



## mAs81

Oooh..!!

Really nice touch


----------



## Shoultz101




----------



## roflcopter159

Your vinyl work is really impressive! Can't wait to see what else you have in the works


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks guys!

The new backdrop arrived today so I took a few quick shots.i think its worked wonders!







Opinions welcome.


----------



## catbuster

Looking epic what else?


----------



## VSG

Muslin? Looks good. I need to get a better one myself, the folds on this are never going off it seems.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Muslin? Looks good. I need to get a better one myself, the folds on this are never going off it seems.


Bessel Vinyl,wipes clean and nothing sticks to it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Bessel Vinyl,wipes clean and nothing sticks to it.


Cheers, will check it out


----------



## korruptedkaos

the photo's look well better with that backdrop









I still cant wait for that mobo tray haha!









Ive been messing with chloroform & some syringe's lately! I have been searching for the best acrylic bonding agent?
I have to say it works wonders compared to normal di-chloromethane, with it being only 1 element away its actually a really good bonding agent!
its strong & its really easy to work with! I love it!
it evaporates so quick it leave's. little to no residue if done right, I think ive found my new go to bonding agent for acrylic!

If you have to do any bonding on your mobo tray id recommend chloroform! it really is some good stuff!


----------



## JambonJovi

Damn. How did I not see this... Have all of my subs!


----------



## NBrock

Sweet five pound eight ounce baby Jesus that thing is Glorious!
Nice work man. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dervladimir

Why not do something like this:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> the photo's look well better with that backdrop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still cant wait for that mobo tray haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been messing with chloroform & some syringe's lately! I have been searching for the best acrylic bonding agent?
> I have to say it works wonders compared to normal di-chloromethane, with it being only 1 element away its actually a really good bonding agent!
> its strong & its really easy to work with! I love it!
> it evaporates so quick it leave's. little to no residue if done right, I think ive found my new go to bonding agent for acrylic!
> 
> If you have to do any bonding on your mobo tray id recommend chloroform! it really is some good stuff!


I have use a chloroform base solvent already,its _very_ good.
Go to my CLOS3 IMPACT build and you will see it in use for the res.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Damn. How did I not see this... Have all of my subs!


Like a Ninja.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Sweet five pound eight ounce baby Jesus that thing is Glorious!
> Nice work man. I can't wait to see the finished product.


And updates are thick and fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Why not do something like this:


Thanks for giving it away for me......


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Why not do something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll throw in my vote for this! (Especially since I'm not trying to lift those tiny little bits of vinyl


----------



## mAs81

+1 on that if it is possible!!Its going to look perfect..it's always the little things that count


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dervladimir*
> 
> Why not do something like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in my vote for this! (Especially since I'm not trying to lift those tiny little bits of vinyl
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> +1 on that if it is possible!!Its going to look perfect..it's always the little things that count


Its what im doing,matey boy jumped the gun for me.....


----------



## dervladimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Thanks for giving it away for me......


Not at all


----------



## Gilles3000

Incredible work, especially on those green pinstripes, those must have been incredibly fiddly to wrap around the pump.

Just a thought, but what about painting the EK logo on the angled fittings?

Edit: Seems like someone already mentioned this, i should referesh the page before commenting


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Incredible work, especially on those green pinstripes, those must have been incredibly fiddly to wrap around the pump.
> 
> Just a thought, but what about painting the EK logo on the angled fittings?
> 
> Edit: Seems like someone already mentioned this, i should referesh the page before commenting


Because so many commented on this...you get part of tomorrows update today.


----------



## GaMbi2004

STOP IT B- !! I cant afford to jizz in more pants this month!

But then again, I could just stop dropping by.. I KNOW there is gonna be some new awesome update(s).

Looks amazing though!


----------



## kimoswabi

Your photos...
The student has now become the master.


----------



## roflcopter159

Those fittings are seriously awesome looking. The moment I saw the blank ones in the earlier update I thought "he should get some vinyl in there"
As I said before, your vinyl work is seriously awesome.


----------



## Georgey123

The little details of this build are reaaaally showing, going to look unreal when its done. Do you have any high res shots (1440p) of the fittings, really like your shots? Would love one as a wallpaper


----------



## Buehlar

Looking good B!!









When everybody started using vinyl just a few years ago, at first everyone loved it...then, all of a sudden, it was all but despised against...
Now it's back again.

Last year, vinyl was sooo OVER...









It's funny how things "get old" and then all a sudden, old things seem like somthing new.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Nice work on the fittings!


----------



## gdubc

I think it's all on the execution. The fine detail touch ups are really looking good, whereas blanketed carbon fiber is what's over.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think it's all on the execution. The fine detail touch ups are really looking good, whereas blanketed carbon fiber is what's over.


Indeed, Carbon Fiber DI-NOC is definitely out... Makes me cringe when I still see it used.


----------



## roflcopter159

Mhm, the smaller vinyl accents that both B NEG and James are doing are definitely very great looking and I could see that as a style or a modding method I guess you could call it, that sticks around for a while.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think it's all on the execution. The fine detail touch ups are really looking good, whereas blanketed carbon fiber is what's over.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, Carbon Fiber DI-NOC is definitely out... Makes me cringe when I still see it used.


Yea, I used some in my 1st build on the fans and rads, then quickly removed it and painted instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Mhm, the smaller vinyl accents that both B NEG and James are doing are definitely very great looking and I could see that as a style or a modding method I guess you could call it, that sticks around for a while.


I'd imagine that those vinyl cutters is a must for the accuracy of fine detail, otherwise it can really be a PITA.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I'd imagine that those vinyl cutters is a must for the accuracy of fine detail, otherwise it can really be a PITA.


Yeah the complexity of what the cutter is capable of is crazy.


----------



## mAs81

Both photos and vinyl job is top notch,once again,kudos


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> STOP IT B- !! I cant afford to jizz in more pants this month!
> 
> But then again, I could just stop dropping by.. I KNOW there is gonna be some new awesome update(s).
> 
> Looks amazing though!


Thanks! Its got to the point where I have many painted/graphic'd parts around me that Im nervous about knocking over with my clumsy self......Time to clear out the dump cupboard under the workbench for some done parts storage....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Your photos...
> The student has now become the master.


Ooooh no,far from it,still much to learn and likes of p0pe,James,Snef etc are much better than me.
If you saw how basic my cam kit is,you would laugh!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> The little details of this build are reaaaally showing, going to look unreal when its done. Do you have any high res shots (1440p) of the fittings, really like your shots? Would love one as a wallpaper


I can certainly do that for you,if thats what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Looking good B!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When everybody started using vinyl just a few years ago, at first everyone loved it...then, all of a sudden, it was all but despised against...
> Now it's back again.
> 
> Last year, vinyl was sooo OVER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how things "get old" and then all a sudden, old things seem like somthing new.


Because,like most things,it was used inappropriately and with abandon...Balance is key. Personally,I think the ddc top is too much and will probably take most of the vinyl off of it. Maybe just leave the finned section.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> *I think it's all on the execution.* The fine detail touch ups are really looking good, whereas blanketed carbon fiber is what's over.


And this.

DiNoc...is tricky. Looks amazing on parts that are small and look like Carbon would be used for it. Looks like crap if you do large panels,even more so if you dont take the time to line the weave with the edges of your workpiece.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think it's all on the execution. The fine detail touch ups are really looking good, whereas blanketed carbon fiber is what's over.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Carbon Fiber DI-NOC is definitely out... Makes me cringe when I still see it used.
Click to expand...

For me,why have DiNoc when......

http://www.easycomposites.co.uk/

I have something in the pipeline with J and this site has taken my money......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Mhm, the smaller vinyl accents that both B NEG and James are doing are definitely very great looking and I could see that as a style or a modding method I guess you could call it, that sticks around for a while.


I follow a kind of 'stock but not' style,stuff needs to look like it belongs and maintain some sort usability,I rarely if ever alter the case profile,I like to maintain the case fundamentals.
Adding detail is very much at the core of this,I used to use an airbrush but now? Vinyl is the way to go,cleaner,faster and more resilient.

Above ALL,it must be clean,James is also a big subscriber to this ethos,it must be clean and tidy.
Snef is another one for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think it's all on the execution. The fine detail touch ups are really looking good, whereas blanketed carbon fiber is what's over.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Indeed, Carbon Fiber DI-NOC is definitely out... Makes me cringe when I still see it used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I used some in my 1st build on the fans and rads, then quickly removed it and painted instead.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Mhm, the smaller vinyl accents that both B NEG and James are doing are definitely very great looking and I could see that as a style or a modding method I guess you could call it, that sticks around for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd imagine that those vinyl cutters is a must for the accuracy of fine detail, otherwise it can really be a PITA.
Click to expand...

The quality of the cuts are excellent,I ditched the sticky backing and go just with the media now tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> I'd imagine that those vinyl cutters is a must for the accuracy of fine detail, otherwise it can really be a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the complexity of what the cutter is capable of is crazy.
Click to expand...

Very much so but it very much depends on the thickness and quality of your vinyl.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Both photos and vinyl job is top notch,once again,kudos


Thank you Sir,glad you like it.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I can certainly do that for you,if thats what you want.


Yes please


----------



## Ramzinho

exacto knife and some decent time and accuracy on your hands and you are showing some great work there B


----------



## Gilles3000

The fittings turned out great man, this build is going to be amazing down to the details.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I can certainly do that for you,if thats what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please
Click to expand...

For you...


Spoiler: Warning:Yellow.



Resize to fit,let me know if there is something particular you wanted?


















No watercooling loop is complete without control and again I turn to Aquacomputer for their Aquaero 6 Pro controller,provided by my goto watercooling supplier,Specialtech.co.uk.

I decided against the touchscreen number,mainly as I normally just disable i anyway and this has a better look to it,just the screen and the 3 buttons. The heatsink is on route as we speak.





































I love the functionality of the unit,particularly the IR on/off,it totally declutters the front and carries everything I would want to know about the state of the rig.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I totally didn't know that there were non touch-screen versions!


----------



## Georgey123

That fan controller has me interested but its a little pricey. Love they fact that they can come with a remote (not sure if yours does). Are you going to keep the front plate silver or get a black plate instead?
Thanks for the high res shots once again


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I totally didn't know that there were non touch-screen versions!


Its what the Pro is,the XT without the touchpanel.
After having earlier XT5's with iffy touchpanels,I went to Pro and Im not going back....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> That fan controller has me interested but its a little pricey. Love they fact that they can come with a remote (not sure if yours does). Are you going to keep the front plate silver or get a black plate instead?
> Thanks for the high res shots once again


I have a couple of remotes kicking around,even if I didnt,i can program different PWR ON buttons so they dont all switch on at once.

No problem,I need little excuse to take pictures recently.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I'll be adding the Pro to my Mischief build once funding comes up to par again, lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm... actually preferring the look of the Pro!


----------



## DarthBaggins

My big thing is the controls not being primarily touch screen, I prefer non touch screen controls


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I despise touchscreens, as the many typos I have to correct (not to mention the ones I miss) tend to show with any post I make on the mobile version.

Ugh, do I hate touch screens.

Edit: unless they're tablet touch screens, which for some reason never have problems with my fingers. So weird to me.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

For me,as my rigs go on display a lot,it stops the twats in the crowd dialing fans and pumps off....not cool at all.

Plus chicks dig it when I hit the remote start....like a Porsche I tell them.



Keeping the updates thick and fast,the EK PE rads have arrived!
This is great as the trays should be in my hands this week and I need to start betting the rad/fan assemblies ready for on tray placement. I dont have a massive amount of room so thickness could be an issue...we will soon see how well i judged it.

Or not.











Thin but high FPI,just what I need!



The reason I went with these rads specifically is size and the ability to remove the sides for painting,black marbling will look very tidy with the graphics going over the top of it.


----------



## VSG

I can already see the marbling on them


----------



## Buehlar

Beautiful photography B-neg...loving your new skills.


----------



## taowulf

Those rads are damn pretty as is.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Beautiful photography B-neg...loving your new skills.


Thanks a lot,it makes the log so much more 'watchable',I will be putting up the dirty side of modding,the actual work is important too and I have been neglecting it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Those rads are damn pretty as is.


They have a lovely industrial look to them and great performers,cant ask for more.
The flouro plugs arrived!,the whole PSU is being decked out in Teleios Dark grey and those lumo plugs,







Should look good plugged into the exposed backside of the Aquaero...which has the heatsink arriving tomorrow also.

In Win provide a very tidy 240 rad holder that shrouds the fans completely...I like this very much so I called In Win and they sent a second shroud for the second rad,great success!

There will be an E22 FG03 going on to the face to tidy it up....



THE STAINLESS STEEL TRAYS ARRIVE TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## mAs81

Those lumo plugs sure are pretty


----------



## sinnedone

lol Nice score on the plugs.









So does Lumo mean yellow? sorry if I missed its meaning.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> lol Nice score on the plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does Lumo mean yellow? sorry if I missed its meaning.



Source








Unless of course it holds some additional meaning.


----------



## VSG

Luminescent is probably what he was going for, definitely not the molecular orbital definition.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Luminescent is probably what he was going for, definitely not the molecular orbital definition.


You may be correct, but let's not forget that it is a DFrame *Mini*.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless of course it holds some additional meaning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Luminescent is probably what he was going for, definitely not the molecular orbital definition.


Yup I was thinking along the lines luminosity > light > sun > yellow?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yup I was thinking along the lines luminosity > light > sun > yellow?


That was what I thought it was. Also luminescent yellow paint.

So B-NEG, what is the reasoning behind the name?


----------



## aaroc

B neg this rig is for personal use, demonstration on showroom or for sale after finishing?


----------



## Shoultz101

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Because so many commented on this...you get part of tomorrows update today.






These look nice!

I have to admit, compression fittings are the way to go. I recently used barbed fittings in my machine and man getting those bad boys into the loop can be a pain. Especially in places where space is limited. These are a dream to work with.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Yup I was thinking along the lines luminosity > light > sun > yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I thought it was. Also luminescent yellow paint.
> 
> So B-NEG, what is the reasoning behind the name?
Click to expand...

I was going to come up with something witty but deep but in reality.......its what the paint is called.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> B neg this rig is for personal use, demonstration on showroom or for sale after finishing?


All 3.

All my rigs get sold eventually...except the SR2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoultz101*


These are for acrylic or copper tube,not traditional tube,the angles are but the actual tube fitting is not.

Barbs oversized with smaller tube looks great clampless.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I was going to come up with something witty but deep but in reality.......its what the paint is called.


Man, I gave you too much credit with my suggestion, B Neg







+1 for honesty haha


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I was going to come up with something witty but deep but in reality.......its what the paint is called.


Lol, At least it does make for a cool name.


----------



## soulreaper05

Just read through all 42 pages, Great build so far, can't wait for the rest!! Subbed


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I was going to come up with something witty but deep but in reality.......its what the paint is called.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, At least it does make for a cool name.
Click to expand...

My rig naming ability is poor....One of my first was called....Dave.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulreaper05*
> 
> Just read through all 42 pages, Great build so far, can't wait for the rest!! Subbed


Trays are primered and are drying as we speak......maybe pics later.


----------



## soulreaper05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> My rig naming ability is poor....One of my first was called....Dave.


Better than mine, my main rig is Deathangel, Asus G75 laptop was Deathangel 2, Ultrabook is Deathangel Ultra, and my surface pro 3 is Deathangel Tab


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A very solid feeling fan,I am impressed,much more solid feeling than my usual choices with a nice weight,rubberized rings around the intake/output for noise dampening when up hard against the case,a very nice touch!


I just dropped my Corsair SP120/140 fans and went with be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120/140 fans for my build. I must say, the first thing I noticed was just how good they felt. It's really hard to explain. It's not like they are heavy, in the sense that they are overweight, but they feel heavy in a very solid build kind of way. The over all quality of the fan's blew me away. Even the sleeve job that comes already done on the fans was very nicely done and didn't look like a cheap rush job that I've seen in the past.

I love how you painted the inside. I was thinking about doing this to mine, but with white (doing a black/white build, I know how original







). I haven't looked, how easy is it to remove the blades on these fans?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A very solid feeling fan,I am impressed,much more solid feeling than my usual choices with a nice weight,rubberized rings around the intake/output for noise dampening when up hard against the case,a very nice touch!
> 
> 
> 
> I just dropped my Corsair SP120/140 fans and went with be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120/140 fans for my build. I must say, the first thing I noticed was just how good they felt. It's really hard to explain. It's not like they are heavy, in the sense that they are overweight, but they feel heavy in a very solid build kind of way. The over all quality of the fan's blew me away. Even the sleeve job that comes already done on the fans was very nicely done and didn't look like a cheap rush job that I've seen in the past.
> 
> I love how you painted the inside. I was thinking about doing this to mine, but with white (doing a black/white build, I know how original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I haven't looked, how easy is it to remove the blades on these fans?
Click to expand...

I never found a way to do it,the normal circlip is not there to remove.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I never found a way to do it,the normal circlip is not there to remove.


Ahh ok, I might just cut strips of vinyl and do it that way (is this how you did it?).

Also, were your EK fittings done with vinyl or did you really tape off and paint something that small


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I never found a way to do it,the normal circlip is not there to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok, I might just cut strips of vinyl and do it that way (is this how you did it?).
> 
> Also, were your EK fittings done with vinyl or did you really tape off and paint something that small
Click to expand...

No,its vinyl. You can tell from the way its been inset


----------



## soulreaper05

Delete


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The trays arrived yesterday and I got the marbling done today,this is still raw with no clearcoat so its a bit bumpy. I still have to smooth it a little with some wet and dry and then lots of clear,sanding in between to flat of the high points but fill the low. It will get depth and the clear will soften the edges of the marble.

The standoffs are bolt thru M3 from Wurth Electronik,11mm. This is so I can use the banchetto PCI clamps.







And the FG03 from E22 to go one the front facing rad/fan assembly.


----------



## VSG

Baby, I like it raw


----------



## sinnedone

Its looking real good







, shame textured isn't part if your build. I really like the way it looks with the texture in your pictures.


----------



## mAs81

I'm liking that marble effect more and more with every update..


----------



## George C

omg sooo purrttyyyy


----------



## korruptedkaos

those painting skills!

looks awesome dude


----------



## Wiz766

oh my


----------



## Buehlar

Beyond magnificent!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Lovely jubbly


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Baby, I like it raw


Oooh Baby I like it Raaaaaaaaaw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Its looking real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , shame textured isn't part if your build. I really like the way it looks with the texture in your pictures.


The texture will remain,just not as a tactile thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'm liking that marble effect more and more with every update..


The mobo armour didnt show it off well as it already had a lot of texture 'built' in to it.
On a flat panel,its much more pronounced
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> omg sooo purrttyyyy


Thanks,im rather pleased how it came out...and its so easy to its ridiculous!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> those painting skills!
> 
> looks awesome dude


Thanks again,wait till you see the rad sides.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> oh my











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Beyond magnificent!


Im glad you like it,I have some 25 standoffs sitting here,I will do an assembled pic later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Lovely jubbly












Did the rad sides and hangers too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks good w/out the clear but I know the clear will/should make the effect Pop


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So...The trays are painted and fitted with some 25mm spacers until the acrylic arrives.
Also,first time out for the grey backdrop with all that yellow!

[email protected] turned these around very quickly for me,I thought the renders looked cool but to see it in the case has made up my mind that I am on the right track.









I marbled the rad sides and made a graphic for them,jury is out as to whether I use it or not...thats a job for after fitment and a little look-see.

Due to the _incredibly_ tight space in the frame,I reckon that if I use 20" of tube I will be amazed!


----------



## Pheozero

Unf... literally all of the sexy









This is already ridiculously awesome, so I honestly can't was to see how this ends up.


----------



## mAs81

Looks really reeeaally epic


----------



## gdubc

Are you keeping the pinstripe on the pump? If so, maybe a similar yellow pinstripe on the rad toward one edge with just the small ekwb wording in with the stripe.


----------



## SortOfGrim

wow, that marble looks so great! And the double tray, very nice!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Are you keeping the pinstripe on the pump? If so, maybe a *similar yellow pinstripe on the rad toward one edge with just the small ekwb wording in with the stripe.*


You read my mind.

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showpost.php?p=802472&postcount=164
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;802472*
> Im thinking of shrinking it to half width and just doing a strip with the EK bit and no break up


on OC3D


----------



## gdubc




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This is turning into some of your best work yet...both the build and photography







One word? Refreshing


----------



## sinnedone

Very nice work.







diggin the vinyl on the rad. Mounted will probably give a better idea though.

I KNOW you're going to be taking some videos of this res filling and stuff right?







Its a very interesting design and cant wait to see it implemented.


----------



## catbuster




----------



## DarthBaggins

The rads look smexy


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This is turning into some of your best work yet...both the build and photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One word? Refreshing


Thanks,its refreshing to work on too,a lot of thought had to go into this build.
James and Snef gave me a few pointers on photgraphy and its taken off from there really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Very nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diggin the vinyl on the rad. Mounted will probably give a better idea though.
> 
> I KNOW you're going to be taking some videos of this res filling and stuff right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a very interesting design and cant wait to see it implemented.


I will do a video,not sure what coolant I will use tho.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The rads look smexy


They do look nice...I could easily leave them just marbled.


----------



## George C

Love the rads, not a huge fan of the vinyl cover on the final one. Is there no way to have the EK logo and a little of the speckled(? what do i call it?) bit? The yellow for me is too overpowering in such a prominent place of the build and it tips the balance the wrong way... be frugal









Looks awesome though, I await more!


----------



## Gilles3000

Thanks BNeg, you officially ruined my pants. I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle the rest of this log.


----------



## Buehlar

Wow...loving this flavor very much B


----------



## soulreaper05

Looks so amazing!! I wish I could do things half as well as you do both with the build and photography!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Thanks BNeg, you officially ruined my pants. I'm not sure if I'll be able to handle the rest of this log.


Aw,but it's getting to the best bit!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Wow...loving this flavor very much B


People thought I was mad using this colour palette....

Apparently not neh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulreaper05*
> 
> Looks so amazing!! I wish I could do things half as well as you do both with the build and photography!


Practice and good eye,it's all you need. For both disciplines.

I'm happy with my progress so far and there has been some challenges for me with new skills being developed.
And that's priceless.

Next build is being planned as we speak....It's already built in my head.


----------



## roflcopter159

I love the vinyl and marbling work so far! Can't wait to see more progress


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I love the vinyl and marbling work so far! Can't wait to see more progress


Go on then....
So a quick change of graphic and the assembly of the rad and fans can begin.









I may go a step further and do the intake edges as well as the surround of the fan grill.


----------



## mAs81

It looks perfect!!!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It looks perfect!!!


I second that! B Neg, you've got yourself quite the eye anymore.


----------



## catbuster

Damn this is best


----------



## Elyminator

i'm saddened by the box covering the fans... while the box looks awesome, you're also covering up those gorgeous fans and the work you did with the striping inside the frame.... i don't know maybe once it's fitted i'll like it more, but for now i'm not sold.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i'm saddened by the box covering the fans... while the box looks awesome, you're also covering up those gorgeous fans and the work you did with the striping inside the frame.... i don't know maybe once it's fitted i'll like it more, but for now i'm not sold.


I think that the yellow pops through the grill perfectly. The subtleness is a nice touch in my opinion.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i'm saddened by the box covering the fans... while the box looks awesome, you're also covering up those gorgeous fans and the work you did with the striping inside the frame.... i don't know maybe once it's fitted i'll like it more, but for now i'm not sold.


You can still see the stripes easily,the boxes smooth everything out really well. Its all a question of balance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i'm saddened by the box covering the fans... while the box looks awesome, you're also covering up those gorgeous fans and the work you did with the striping inside the frame.... i don't know maybe once it's fitted i'll like it more, but for now i'm not sold.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the yellow pops through the grill perfectly. The *subtleness* is a nice touch in my opinion.
Click to expand...

This is how I see it.
Its still early enough to change stuff,I do back track on things if i dont like it.
It used to be a chore when I airbrushed stuff,now I get to 'try before I buy' and thats priceless.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I just threw my rad in the trash after seeing this...embarassed


----------



## Elyminator

Well hopefully it works out like I said I'm sure in the grand scheme of things this will look wicked.


----------



## vaporizer

looks awesome. it is coming together very nice. marbling effect looks stunning with the yellow. and, your photog skills are coming along very nice as well. you are definitely one of the top modders i like to watch.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> looks awesome. it is coming together very nice. marbling effect looks stunning with the yellow. and, your photog skills are coming along very nice as well. you are definitely one of the top modders i like to watch.


Kind words and I thank you for them.
Nearly there now,only wiring,some last fitting up and plumbing to do!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Kind words and I thank you for them.
> Nearly there now,only wiring,some last fitting up and plumbing to do!


i'll shall change my shorts in anticipation of your next update.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Only thing I have to complain about here is the brown and brown-ish connectors on the motherboard, those does not slide into the yellow and marbled look if you ask me. I hope you will do something about that, looks good beside that though.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Only thing I have to complain about here is the brown and brown-ish connectors on the motherboard, those does not slide into the yellow and marbled look if you ask me. I hope you will do something about that, looks good beside that though.


Trust me,you wont see them.....
As snug as a bug in a rug..Now thats tight!

I may have to break out the crowbar....









I will have to take this all into the loft for wider angle shots,my desk is not big enough!


----------



## mAs81

I never get tired of saying it..but it looks AWESOME!!!
Is there any room left for cable routing ?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I never get tired of saying it..but it looks AWESOME!!!
> Is there any room left for cable routing ?


Barely......

This one is going to be a solid pig to work on but Christ its going to look amazing!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> This one is going to be a solid pig to work on but Christ its going to look amazing!


Amen to that man..can't wait


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> This one is going to be a solid pig to work on but Christ its going to look amazing!


I don't envy the bends you're going to have to make to get this thing together... and those fitting tolerances... yikes.

Might as well get your order of these on the way:
http://www.amazon.com/Dynarex-Fabric-Knuckle-Bandage-Box/dp/B0007VZMK0


----------



## Elyminator

OK B; I bow to your choices and design smarts. Now that I'm seeing the bigger picture I understand the fan boxes. looks wicked! need more pictures...


----------



## sinnedone

Like the dramatic effects of the lighting, but definately need some wider shots. Cant wait to see those.


----------



## Gilles3000

Looks incredible, but that's one tight fit. Keep up the great work man.


----------



## Archer206

Truly beautifull!


----------



## Phantatsy

Truly an inspiration!









Wish I had the vinyl skills you do, though I've never worked with the stuff, I can imagine.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> This one is going to be a solid pig to work on but Christ its going to look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't envy the bends you're going to have to make to get this thing together... and those fitting tolerances... yikes.
> 
> Might as well get your order of these on the way:
> http://www.amazon.com/Dynarex-Fabric-Knuckle-Bandage-Box/dp/B0007VZMK0
Click to expand...











I may very well need it too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> OK B; I bow to your choices and design smarts. Now that I'm seeing the bigger picture I understand the fan boxes. looks wicked! need more pictures...


The boxes are the mounts plus they hide the fans,they don't make good looking plain frames...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Like the dramatic effects of the lighting, but definately need some wider shots. Cant wait to see those.


More shots when the tray arrives,it will hold together much better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Looks incredible, but that's one tight fit. Keep up the great work man.


Where is ma crobar!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer206*
> 
> Truly beautifull!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantatsy*
> 
> Truly an inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had the vinyl skills you do, though I've never worked with the stuff, I can imagine.


Thanks guys,the plotter does the heavy lifting,I just need to get everything looking right.

Its so tight in there,I may have to change the rads.


----------



## incy

Amazing looking build BNEG serious quality. On side note, do inwin include both rad mounts or only one??

Cheers


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incy*
> 
> Amazing looking build BNEG serious quality. On side note, do inwin include both rad mounts or only one??
> 
> Cheers


Sadly you only get one but if you mail InWin they may send you one..
I will ask if that's an option for builders.


----------



## incy

Yeah nice, thanks mate. You just don't get enough cooling from the single 240.. The spoils of being a gun builder


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incy*
> 
> Yeah nice, thanks mate. You just don't get enough cooling from the single 240.. The spoils of being a gun builder


A 240 will supply adaquate cooling of a CPU+GPU,the deltas would be high but it would do the job,it could even do a CPU and these pair of keplers,it would struggle with a pair of 290's tho.
This case was designed for ITX so its limited cooling spec reflects this.

However....THIS IS SPARTA MODDING


----------



## Wiz766

That ram...what is it and how can I get some?


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That ram...what is it and how can I get some?


Crucial Ballistix Elite


----------



## Wiz766

Thanks! +Rep


----------



## niklot1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Trust me,you wont see them.....
> As snug as a bug in a rug..Now thats tight!
> 
> I may have to break out the crowbar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to take this all into the loft for wider angle shots,my desk is not big enough!


Good job! I really like how you set up the photos with the camera, work with light does iof impression - sick colors!


----------



## Georgey123

The attention to detail continues to stagger me mate and the photos just keep getting better and better







. With the Aquaero fan controller, do you use the software to controller all fan profiles and pumps? If you do, do you find the software really good? I've been eyeing an Aquaero 6 but they are quite pricey.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> The attention to detail continues to stagger me mate and the photos just keep getting better and better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With the Aquaero fan controller, do you use the software to controller all fan profiles and pumps? If you do, do you find the software really good? I've been eyeing an Aquaero 6 but they are quite pricey.


I tend to use the Aquasuite for setup and use the Aquaero as a display,much easier to work with.

Glad you like the photo's,im quite pleased with them for a change.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I tend you use the Aquasuite for setup and use the Aquaero as a display,much easier to work with.


This is exactly how it should be. Unless you use it independently and not plug it into the USB on the mobo. Then you have to program it from the unit's display. Otherwise Aquasuite is makes it easy to use once you get used to it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've debated on getting a Aquero just nervous of my deltas pulling too much amperage off it and burning out those sockets, which surprisingly the sockets on my mobo seem to have handled them perfectly


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The tray was cut at the weekend and is on its way,in the meantime I started on the loom.
Dark grey Teleios sleeve from E22 with florescent yellow plugs should fit nicely.

Sadly I ran out of sleeve so its off for more...





Im getting quite excited about the tray coming now,I will be able to properly assemble the whole tray and get those rads in. I hope I wasnt using my Chinese ruler that day......


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The tray was cut at the weekend and is on its way,in the meantime I started on the loom.
> Dark grey Teleios sleeve from E22 with florescent yellow plugs should fit nicely.
> 
> Sadly I ran out of sleeve so its off more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting quite excited about the tray coming now,I will be able to properly assemble the whole tray and get those rads in. I hope I wasnt using my Chinese ruler that day......


wooooot woooooooot!





















I cant wait to see this tray









also love all the little attention to detail, I don't how you do it dude


----------



## mAs81

It's incredible how these connectors make the cables look so good


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> The tray was cut at the weekend and is on its way,in the meantime I started on the loom.
> Dark grey Teleios sleeve from E22 with florescent yellow plugs should fit nicely.
> 
> Sadly I ran out of sleeve so its off more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting quite excited about the tray coming now,I will be able to properly assemble the whole tray and get those rads in. I hope I wasnt using my Chinese ruler that day......
> 
> 
> 
> wooooot woooooooot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see this tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also love all the little attention to detail, I don't how you do it dude
Click to expand...

Its those little details are which modding is all about,something different from the norm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> It's incredible how these connectors make the cables look so good


Why have black when you can be different? Its one of the reasons to make your own cables,you get to be choosy with stuff like connectors.
I really like this cable pallette,It will add to the overall look massively if subtly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those cables are gorgeous! Now I'm curious if one can get the connectors in a burnt orange too... hmmm....


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those cables are gorgeous! Now I'm curious if one can get the connectors in a burnt orange too... hmmm....


Its very likely,search for coloured ATX plugs.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

While im waiting for the doorbell to ring with the acrylic tray,I did a final mount up to see how everything fits and goes together,Im glad to say it went together like sticklebricks.

Here are some shots before the teardown begins.





The more eagle eyed will notice the bottom rad is missing its graphics,I had to switch it round as the GPU power and port clashed too much for a nifty recovery.





Thanks to Kier for donating the microcool PCI mounts!



Because the acrylic will be clear but frosted,the back of the res got a vinyl covering to make it pop more.



Thanks for keeping up with this log,its so close I can taste it!


----------



## mAs81

Can't wait to see it finished..Together with the tubing and cables it's going to look seriously awesome


----------



## MunneY

dude, you never cease to amaze me with your colors and technique... between you and James, I'm just over here like -_-


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just plain sick dude, jaw-dropping-ly so...









EDIT - I really think this is one of my favourite builds of all time!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished..Together with the tubing and cables it's going to look seriously awesome


Its coming to that stage where you can see what it will end up like,im glad to say its looking exactly like I wanted it to.
Still have to get the pump and Aquaero in tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> dude, you never cease to amaze me with your colors and technique... between you and James, I'm just over here like -_-


You will like whats next,James and myself are doing the 'launch' cases for a new manufacturer.
Same case,different approaches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Just plain sick dude, jaw-dropping-ly so...


It did get nommed for MOTM but its not ready,not for that yet anyway.


----------



## vaporizer

looks perfect(for me,







)


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You will like whats next,James and myself are doing the 'launch' cases for a new manufacturer.
> Same case,different approaches.


Now that is something definitely worth watching


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait to see what's next


----------



## francisco9751

subbeddddddd


----------



## SortOfGrim

looking fresh & clean, B-Neg.


----------



## bmyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It did get nommed for MOTM but its not ready,not for that yet anyway.


B-Neg's "Not Ready" > Best I've ever done









Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You will like whats next,James and myself are doing the 'launch' cases for a new manufacturer.
> Same case,different approaches.


Are these going to get build logs or is it going to be a sudden reveal thing? You certainly have my curiosity.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You will like whats next,James and myself are doing the 'launch' cases for a new manufacturer.
> Same case,different approaches.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these going to get build logs or is it going to be a sudden reveal thing? You certainly have my curiosity.
Click to expand...

Logs are a must. You want to see the nitty gritty right?

If you like things more Bang and Olfsen rather than Breaking and Entering then you will really like these builds coming up,mine is having a William Gibson theme while James will no doubt have something good to look at.
I think Snef is doing one too but I have not heard much from him recently.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Logs are a must. You want to see the nitty gritty right?
> 
> If you like things more Bang and Olfsen rather than Breaking and Entering then you will really like these builds coming up,mine is having a William Gibson theme while James will no doubt have something good to look at.
> I think Snef is doing one too but I have not heard much from him recently.


Can't wait, I have no doubt that these will be stunning. Also a pretty interesting theme you chose, I'm interested tobhow it'll turn out.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Logs are a must. You want to see the nitty gritty right?
> 
> If you like things more Bang and Olfsen rather than Breaking and Entering then you will really like these builds coming up,mine is having a William Gibson theme while James will no doubt have something good to look at.
> I think Snef is doing one too but I have not heard much from him recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait, I have no doubt that these will be stunning. Also a pretty interesting theme you chose, I'm interested tobhow it'll turn out.
Click to expand...

I will give you the colours,deep deep black,mirror cleared with polished copper and forced patination. The rest you will have to guess.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm more a B&W/Rotel fan myself lol









Polished copper always looks good when put in the right combo setup


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The tray arrived from PARVUM today!

Thanks again to Justin and Shaun,they turned this around quite quickly for me.





And with the infill in place.



Now to drill all the remaining holes and tap a few ports for the return feed and the pump outlet.
Once this is done,I will frost the rest and solvent weld the infill in place for a watertight seal.


----------



## gdubc

Very cool.


----------



## DarthBaggins

oooh. . sessi


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Spoiler: Mind Blown!


----------



## VSG

Great stuff from the Parvum boys, and great stuff with the design and implementation B Neg


----------



## dervladimir

Wow!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> The tray arrived from PARVUM today!
> 
> Thanks again to Justin and Shaun,they turned this around quite quickly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the infill in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to drill all the remaining holes and tap a few ports for the return feed and the pump outlet.
> Once this is done,I will frost the rest and solvent weld the infill in place for a watertight seal.


very cool







ive been waiting to see this from the start of the build.








I hate how CNC's leave tool marks in pocket cuts like that.
have fun sanding them down though haha







that's if you are going to?

cant wait to see the finished result


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## imersa

Stoked you got it all safe and sound. Great work. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Stoked you got it all safe and sound. Great work. Look forward to seeing more.


Seeing as its you J..

Look what we made.





This is why I put a background to the res.



Looks bloody mint mate.


----------



## VSG

Bloody mint is an understatement









Dan, can I borrow some of your skills please? Will help out with my own builds


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Bloody mint is an understatement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan, can I borrow some of your skills please? Will help out with my own builds


You ever need a Solidworks designer for anything,let me know VSG. If its acrylic then I can design and get PARVUM (if they want to) make it. PARVUM also do metals but I have yet to use them for that.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> You ever need a Solidworks designer for anything,let me know VSG. If its acrylic then I can design and get PARVUM (if they want to) make it. PARVUM also do metals but I have yet to use them for that.


I have a few things in mind as it is. Having an HPTX tray/divider in the TX10 when practically every board out there now is E-ATX means either having an ugly cutout exposed in the motherboard tray or making something custom like what Stren did. Thanks for the offer, I will def keep it in mind


----------



## Buehlar

Damn B-neg...just drop the mic and exit the stage...

Truly amazing


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Damn B-neg...just drop the mic and exit the stage...
> 
> Truly amazing


But the party never stops man!


----------



## sinnedone

That acrylic tray looks good.









How will you be sealing the L shaped res cavity? Will it be sealed with the marbled plates/rubber seal or you have an insert/top to acrylic weld on?

Definitely post pics of the acrylic when you're done tapping etc. I'd like to see how it comes out before the metal side plates are installed.


----------



## imersa




----------



## Gilles3000

Can this even get any better?


----------



## MunneY

just this...

6 to midnight

period.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> That acrylic tray looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How will you be sealing the L shaped res cavity? Will it be sealed with the marbled plates/rubber seal or you have an *insert/top to acrylic weld on?*
> 
> Definitely post pics of the acrylic when you're done tapping etc. I'd like to see how it comes out before the metal side plates are installed.


Yup,there is a very snug insert,you can see the reflections in it in the 'assembled' shots.


----------



## mAs81

Them Parvum boys deliver pure epicness each time!!
Very nice job B,it looks like real marble..this is definitely one of my favorite builds here


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*


We always deliver the goods mate,UK MODDAHS UNITE!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Can this even get any better?


Hopefully...yes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> just this...
> 
> 6 to midnight
> 
> period.


This is definitely turning out to be my best so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Them Parvum boys deliver pure epicness each time!!
> Very nice job B,it looks like real marble..this is definitely one of my favorite builds here


They do indeed,pro CNC v No CNC...they dont brag their skills,they dont have to.
The paint....I have a had a lot of comments about hydrodipping.....so many that I feel the need to make a video showing you how.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Thanks ASUS RoG Nordic!


----------



## MunneY

Was an awesome feeling when asus did that with mine!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More than deserving, this has got to be one of the best builds anywhere all year.


----------



## Wiz766

Epic


----------



## Jameswalt1

Definitely love how that mobo tray turned out


----------



## onevoicewild

Quite the creation Daniel. It's great to see the possibilities of what can be done on the high end of Modding. Watching and learning.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Was an awesome feeling when asus did that with mine!


Yeah,it was really nice when ASUS global did it too,got weird comments tho......asking about GPU releases and such
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> More than deserving, this has got to be one of the best builds anywhere all year.


Thank you Sir,most appreciated,I will let you know when its in MOTM.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Epic




I couldnt help it,the choice of case got panelled on OC3D so im rolling this gif for a while
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Definitely love how that mobo tray turned out












There is precious little else to work with so the tray got the full focus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Quite the creation Daniel. It's great to see the possibilities of what can be done on the high end of Modding. Watching and learning.


Hey,you made it here too Mike? Welcome to the log.


----------



## onevoicewild

Thanks B - I've been lurking. Your work is always top of the food chain mate!


----------



## Bart




----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> I couldnt help it,the choice of case got panelled on OC3D so im rolling this gif for a while





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







LOL, jezza would be proud!

cant wait to see how this tray looks when fitted. its going to be EPIC!


----------



## wthenshaw

Sigh, I always miss your logs until near the end Negative!

Looks amazing, thanks for making my upcoming vote in MOTM even harder than it already is!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Sigh, I always miss your logs until near the end Negative!
> 
> Looks amazing, thanks for making my upcoming vote in MOTM even harder than it already is!


It wont be ready in time so it wont be in this months MOTM,next time round im in.


----------



## gdubc

Ok, I finally got all the pieces of my head reassembled, I'm ready for MOAR!


----------



## sinnedone

Any new pictures to share?

(Be quiet?)


----------



## jpetrach

more







PICTURES







we







want







more







pictures







!!!!!!!


----------



## Elyminator

curious b is the new case you're doing the be quiet one?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Ok, I finally got all the pieces of my head reassembled, I'm ready for MOAR!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpetrach*
> 
> more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!


Later today,HDD and chip arrived.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Any new pictures to share?
> 
> (Be quiet?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> curious b is the new case you're doing the be quiet one?


No,its not the BeQuiet case....although it has been offered to me.

I saw it at i52,its a solid case,the exterior is really well finished.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

New HDD has arrived and one side is done!!!!

Except for a de-sticker after the drive has been validated of course.





The fill port.



Im going to give up on trying to take photo's of the glass without reflections ....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> New HDD has arrived and one side is done!!!!
> 
> Except for a de-sticker after the drive has been validated of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fill port.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to give up on trying to take photo's of the glass without reflections ....


DUDE... SOOOOOOOOOO SEXY


----------



## roflcopter159

Looks awesome! What else still needs to be done?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Looks awesome! What else still needs to be done?


24 pin sleeving,shorten GPU cables,mount pump,make a mount for the Aquaero 6,tube the loop....PLAY ELITE DANGEROUS!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 24 pin sleeving,shorten GPU cables,mount pump,make a mount for the Aquaero 6,tube the loop....take billions of pictures and videos and post them on every nerd forum known to man...PLAY ELITE DANGEROUS!


Fixed.


----------



## Tracti

Brilliant mate looks great, I think a HD Video is in order once your done


----------



## Buehlar

Doesn't get much sexier than that B...


----------



## beatfried

wow... just wow!
for your reflection problem: get yourself a nice polfilter something like a Marumi DHG Super Circular P.L.D 72 mm or a B+W Slim KSM C-POL MRC 72 mm


----------



## VSG

Why so specific about the filter size? I don't know what lens he is using. But yeah, a graduated CPL (expensive so maybe rent if an option) would be excellent here.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I invested in one of these.

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/categories/accessories/lens%20accessories/filters/products/hoya/58mm%20slim%20circular%20polariser%20filter-90824/show.html



£16 off Amazon.


----------



## VSG

Hoya is good stuff


----------



## sinnedone

Looking pretty good there buddy.









Cant wait to see this plumbed up.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hoya is good stuff


It is? then thats even better!
I have had good results with cheapo ebay lens tho,my screw rings only cost me £12
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looking pretty good there buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see this plumbed up.


Give it a week or so,just started a new job so I have been concentrating on that


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It is? then thats even better!
> I have had good results with cheapo ebay lens tho,my screw rings only cost me £12
> Give it a week or so,just started a new job so I have been concentrating on that


Occupation? If I may ask..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> It is? then thats even better!
> I have had good results with cheapo ebay lens tho,my screw rings only cost me £12
> Give it a week or so,just started a new job so I have been concentrating on that
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation? If I may ask..
Click to expand...

Management...for a change.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Management...for a change.


Nothing wrong w/ cheap/inexpensive lenses, my cheapo Thrifty 50 is my best lens in my arsenal and only cost me $80


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Management...for a change.


As long as you're not a Stupidvisor, we're good to go.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Management...for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you're not a Stupidvisor, we're good to go.
Click to expand...

After smashing my shoulder to bits (I got ran over),I had to give up plumbing and do something less 'heavy'.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> After smashing my shoulder to bits (I got ran over),I had to give up plumbing and do something less 'heavy'.


So now just plumbing fantastic PCs instead


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> After smashing my shoulder to bits (I got ran over),I had to give up plumbing and do something less 'heavy'.
> 
> 
> 
> So now just plumbing fantastic PCs instead
Click to expand...











I would be doing this with one arm.....after making a new one out of acrylic and old mondeo parts...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> After smashing my shoulder to bits (*I got ran over*),I had to give up plumbing and do something less 'heavy'.


What?? Hope you are ok/not in much pain.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> After smashing my shoulder to bits (*I got ran over*),I had to give up plumbing and do something less 'heavy'.
> 
> 
> 
> What?? Hope you are ok/not in much pain.
Click to expand...

This was a few years ago now,got it smashed in 4 places,needed it plated for over a year.
I cant hold 30kg over my head anymore because of this.....

Got a beauty of a scar tho.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> This was a few years ago now,got it smashed in 4 places,needed it plated for over a year.
> I cant hold 30kg over my head anymore because of this.....
> 
> Got a beauty of a scar tho.


its crap when you smash your bones to pieces.







I broke my leg in 4 places & my foot muscles got ripped up also in a motorcrosser accident & I use to be an electrician, up & down ladders use to cause aches & twinges galore. I know that feeling!








that cramping aching pain in your bones is awful!

it took me years to finally get full function back without pain.

Good luck in your new job though!








just B_NICE to your new minions lol









PS - MOAR RES PICS PLEEEEAAASE


----------



## GaMbi2004

You should have entered MOTM.. you would have kicked the other entries arses! big time!!
But then again.. I dont think I would have entered a work in progress ether








Oh well.. I guess it will be 100% complete before next MOTM Sponsored (Feb. 2015) and I bet you will win that one too









Any new updates? plans for the weekend?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> You should have entered MOTM.. you would have kicked the other entries arses! big time!!
> But then again.. I dont think I would have entered a work in progress ether
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.. I guess it will be 100% complete before next MOTM Sponsored (Feb. 2015) and I bet you will win that one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any new updates? plans for the weekend?


Plenty of wiring!

And.....

[REDACTED]

Sorry folks...you will have to wait now.....


----------



## VSG

Ahem.. That was enough for me to find it. Looks great


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I showed too much just then as it is,im still under NDA.......


----------



## VSG

I figured, that's why I said nothing more. No worries









Edit: Even that mug is enough if you know what you are doing.


----------



## snef

one of best ITX
cant wait to see it done

PS: Nice Mug


----------



## Pheozero

Mug looks nice. So does the thing that's coming from them


----------



## mAs81

Nice








Looking forward to LUMO being finished
and I'm stocked to see what'll come next..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figured, that's why I said nothing more. No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Even that mug is enough if you know what you are doing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> one of best ITX
> cant wait to see it done
> 
> PS: Nice Mug


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Mug looks nice. So does the thing that's coming from them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to LUMO being finished
> and I'm stocked to see what'll come next..


I have been doing long hours this week and im all out of steam,there will be a resumption of service this weekend!
The polarising filter arrived too...and a mystery parcel which is lurking at the PO,could be my ill gotten spoils from CustomPC article hopefully!


----------



## onevoicewild

Reflections? Welcome to my world. Beautiful build mate!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Reflections? Welcome to my world. Beautiful build mate!


I got myself a polarizing filter so they should be a thing of the past now....
Hopefully.....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also UV filters tend to eliminate nasty glare or reflections


----------



## VSG

If you have a film camera, maybe. That ship has long sailed with any decent digital camera now. I only get them for lens protection.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the uv's I have are primarily for lens protection, but I have noticed a lower chance of flare/glare in a majority of my shots either way. Then if I want it to pop I use my CPL


----------



## B NEGATIVE

If you have the time then give me a vote on Bit tech MOTM?

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=279969

GWF!


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far you're in the lead, but wont allow a vote unless that's due to my account awaiting a forum mod to activate my account so I can post etc.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So far you're in the lead, but wont allow a vote unless that's due to my account awaiting a forum mod to activate my account so I can post etc.


I didnt even know until the PARVUM guys nudged me....


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol too caught up, or that yellow of | LUMO | finally got to your eyes


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol too caught up, or that yellow of | LUMO | finally got to your eyes


More like finishing the menace that was the wiring loom....

You can only really see the GPU power tho..I didnt leave half as much space as I needed other wise they would be hidden too.


----------



## mAs81

I thought you were nominated for this month's
MOTM here too , but I don't see your build ?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I thought you were nominated for this month's
> MOTM here too , but I don't see your build ?


I passed as its not finished,Bittech's MOTM is for builds near but not completed. Weird but people will read the whole log rather than skip to the end pics.


----------



## mAs81

I see..too bad I'd have voted for you for sure..
I'm on my phone now but when I return to my desktop I'll register and vote


----------



## soundx98

voted


----------



## DarthBaggins

They must be slow at approving users


----------



## gdubc

I just checked and I still can't post or anything there (bit-tech) either. It's been like a year since I signed up too.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So,as im in Bit techs MOTM,I thought LUMO needed a update.
Its looks like not much has happened,its because everything is behind the scenes,the wiring is all run behind the tray,no room for the GPU power like first thought,you will see a bundle of wiring coming out the back in one shot as they need to be trimmed back,they were cut extra long to go behind the tray but it didnt happen.

Plus I get to try out my polarizing filter!







You can barely see the brown board plug terminals now.





Next up is the Aquaero/pump/rad bracket that will tie it all together,these brackets were not designed to have this kind of weight on so there is a little sag on the bottom rad box. The bracket will tie it into the vertical rad,adding strength and eliminating the sag.

For the tubing,its looking like the usual mouse gynecology,its tight in that bottom corner!

Thanks for looking and leave a comment!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks like you're rounding the final bend with this thing...turned out as perfect as one could hope. It's been a joy watching this thing go from concept to what it is now - one of the most well thought out builds I have seen in, well, ever. So many little details all coming together as one, this thing is quite a beautiful piece of electronic bliss. Wish it was mine














There are a ton of amazing projects on this site, but something just sets this one apart as something special, something rare...I hope you're insanely proud of this one B-Neg, because you really should be.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looking good







cant wait to see all the lines run and love that choice in sleeving









Also can't believe that that case Streamline is tied w/ your Lumo, not a fan of non functional mods that are in his case


----------



## WiSK

Stunning! It's turned out really well


----------



## mAs81

Looks great ! Love how the sleeving looks , good job









Good luck again in the MOTM
Edit:
Just got the confirmation mail and voted, hope you win


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They must be slow at approving users


They are,especially around MOTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I just checked and I still can't post or anything there (bit-tech) either. It's been like a year since I signed up too.


Ah well,if you dont get to vote,I will +1 you in my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Looks like you're rounding the final bend with this thing...turned out as perfect as one could hope. It's been a joy watching this thing go from concept to what it is now - one of the most well thought out builds I have seen in, well, ever. So many little details all coming together as one, this thing is quite a beautiful piece of electronic bliss. Wish it was mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a ton of amazing projects on this site, but something just sets this one apart as something special, something rare...I hope you're insanely proud of this one B-Neg, because you really should be.


Thank you very much!
There are still many more details to add yet too,stencil frosted acrylic tubes sound good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see all the lines run and love that choice in sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can't believe that that case Streamline is tied w/ your Lumo, not a fan of non functional mods that are in his case


It does look good tho..,im with you on the non functioning side of thing and,for me,its not even half the rig but what he has done so far is a great show of ability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Stunning! It's turned out really well


Not finished yet old buddy.

Whats next tho is going to be a corker!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Stencil frosted tube, eh? Can't wait


----------



## VSG

Make that a +2


----------



## DarthBaggins

His craft is good with the milling, wire work,paint, etc. if everything he added to the top served a function, like QDC's for and external rad or allowed air to move through then I might be more into it.


----------



## George C

I thought the bright yellow frame was going to be too overpowering at first but I love how you have made it into an awesome highlight! Just the right balance of it overall, i love it! Can't wait for it to be finished


----------



## korruptedkaos

love the work dude!









how will we ever compete with something like this?


----------



## Gilles3000

It just keeps getting better, and no more reflections


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great build, wish heatkiller would make some blocks for my 970's love how they look. May I ask where you got your gpu cable management clips?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> I thought the bright yellow frame was going to be too overpowering at first but I love how you have made it into an awesome highlight! Just the right balance of it overall, i love it! Can't wait for it to be finished


You could never run a florescent colour as the primary,it would look bloody terribad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> love the work dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how will we ever compete with something like this?


Not competition,inspiration.
Im not doing anything that no one else can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> It just keeps getting better, and no more reflections


And the yellow looks right too!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great build, wish heatkiller would make some blocks for my 970's love how they look. May I ask where you got your gpu cable management clips?
Click to expand...

E22.biz.

Loads of good high quality bits,well worth a look.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> E22.biz.
> 
> Loads of good high quality bits,well worth a look.


Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

No new news on the Lumo?


----------



## imersa

YEAH NEG WHERE U AT??!


----------



## mAs81

Yeah,I'm getting anxious to see it finished too


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> No new news on the Lumo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> YEAH NEG WHERE U AT??!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Yeah,I'm getting anxious to see it finished too


Im really sorry guys,I have been busy at my new workplace,im getting home and its dark outside...This weekend im out in force tho!

Im under strict instructions not to chop up metal in the house anymore...I was shown an impressive chunk of Alu which was removed from her foot.

Also been planning the new case build,James has already started his log but cant show the case yet,im waiting on certain companies to get back to me on various things.

Either way,im aiming for before Christmas to have this finished!


----------



## mAs81

I thought that now that James announced his new log we'd get to hear from you too









Getting more & more excited now!!

This is going to be a fun Xmas


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> *I thought that now that James announced his new log we'd get to hear from you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Getting more & more excited now!!
> 
> This is going to be a fun Xmas


I start my log when I can post pics of what im modding,Kit is here tho,had it a while now. Also waiting on a couple of sponsors to sort stuff out,no point on me putting up stuff to take it down because it fell thru,plus that log will be a slow burner,lots of cool and unseen before things coming

I will make an intro start but my focus is still on this build,its nearly done tho.


----------



## mAs81

True that..this is exciting..But what's more exciting is seeing LUMO finished


----------



## Guy4rmRSA

Epic build ?, I love it..


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Either way,im aiming for before Christmas to have this finished!


I included you in my MOTY nominations @ BT so you better finish in time.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Either way,im aiming for before Christmas to have this finished!
> 
> 
> 
> I included you in my MOTY nominations @ BT so you better finish in time.
Click to expand...

Aw,you are too kind Lowfat.

I made the plate this weekend....then ruined it when I drilled 2 holes in the wrong place.

Then today I lost my wallet in a very crowded rail station,this week has been written off as a bad one.


----------



## SortOfGrim

oh dear, however a smooth build isn't much fun


----------



## roflcopter159

When you get around to getting it started, could you post a link to your build log for the new case? Excited to see the multiple builds going on in the same case


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So.....I did say I would make a video......




Pics up later when the clear coat has dried and everything is fitted.


----------



## Editor22

Searching around for things to paint now!


----------



## catbuster

Simple and nice !







dont forget pics later


----------



## mAs81

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## B NEGATIVE

The rad/pump/Aquaero support is done and I have begun tubing up.

Very very tight work indeed!

I still need to make up a 4 pin molex for the Aquaero,I forgot all about it,and finish the last 3 bits of tube.

So very nearly there.....





You dont even want to know how tight that tube was to get in there......



On the home stretch now.


----------



## dervladimir

Perfect!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Sweeeet


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks awesome, and nice vid - never heard your voice before


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Looks awesome, and nice vid - never heard your voice before


Sadly,I sound like a half drunk soul singer with a speech impediment....

The amount of gloop in my nose and lungs is amazing!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thought I heard a cold in there,


----------



## ocer9999

When do you plan to have this done?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocer9999*
> 
> When do you plan to have this done?


Within the next week or so.


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## onevoicewild

Marbleizing 101 love it. Not sure how you keep toping your last awesome build but you do! Your volume of work speaks for it's self.


----------



## JambonJovi

Nooice!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> So.....I did say I would make a video......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics up later when the clear coat has dried and everything is fitted.


Nice...thank you!


----------



## StringingSalmon

Just spent over an hour reading through all 64 pages of the log. I really love what you've managed to do to this case. I also really love your vinyl work. Could you, by chance, explain the process for making those vinyl capacitor caps? I'm really interested in using them to clean up the look of my build a little bit.
Also, it's better late than never, right? +Sub

EDIT: Went back and found out it's just a small circle of vinyl on top of the capacitors.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I know this log has been quiet for a few weeks but its not been wasted time.

The loop is in and everything is wired,just the rad and window graphics to do!

Have a couple of quick snaps to show whats been happening?





Final shots are being done this week!


----------



## VSG

Well worth the wait.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> 
> 
> Final shots are being done this week!










Oh man that looks great!!!Can't wait for the final pics!!


----------



## imersa

It's your best build yet. Great stuff


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not too shabby


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks great Daniel!


----------



## QAKE

It looks really good!
Are you going to let the liquid cooling transparent or will you change it for pastel?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> It looks really good!
> Are you going to let the liquid cooling transparent or will you change it for pastel?


It will be a transparent fluid,it looks better than pastel in acrylic


----------



## GaMbi2004

Every time you post new pics, im like: "It cant get any better than this.. project done!" and then when the next pics comes in "I was wrong.. O M G!"


----------



## natsu2014

Pastel would look so much better but each to their own I think. Very good mod


----------



## Editor22

That paint job just makes me feel tingly on the inside dude! Definitely one of your bust builds to date!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natsu2014*
> 
> Pastel would look so much better but each to their own I think. Very good mod


Pastel makes the tube just look like a solid colour tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> That paint job just makes me feel tingly on the inside dude! Definitely one of your bust builds to date!


It is rather...striking neh?










The HEXGEAR is not going that route tho,as you know......a bit of a shame but the techniques im applying to IDORU should make it a showstopper.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Where dem final pics yo?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Where dem final pics yo?


Dem be coming,they should be worth it too.
I had to change the bulbs in my lights too, one of them went weird with a purple tint appearing.
Ebay bulbs...just say no.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Dem be coming,they should be worth it too.
> I had to change the bulbs in my lights too, one of them went weird with a purple tint appearing.
> Ebay bulbs...just say no.


Lol. Yeah any time I've bought bulbs that were less than $10 a piece they were junky


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A nice view over London from Greenwich park by the observatory,2 offers to buy and a million "What is it?" questions later.....


















































































'Studio' shots later on!


----------



## gdubc

Nothing like some bright Lumo yellow to cut through those London greys!


----------



## catbuster




----------



## Triniboi82

Build looks great, I could imagine alot of people would've never seen anything like this bf. Love how the drives are flush mounted, looks sic


----------



## vaporizer

well done, sir. well done.


----------



## Gilles3000

I have no words.


----------



## imersa

Great little photo spot mate


----------



## Rainmaker91

wow... that just looks brilliant...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well done, sir. well done.


Thanking you muchly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I have no words.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Great little photo spot mate


Got the Millennium Dome in there and everything!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rainmaker91*
> 
> wow... that just looks brilliant...


Thank you Sir.
Glad you like it,more photo's to come yet.


----------



## VSG

Very nice, hard to see how studio pics can beat that!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quute the gorgeous location those pics are in! And sexy pics too!


----------



## fakeblood

Looks awesome!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Tom is a good lad neh?

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/systems/lumo_-_oc3d_featured_mod_by_b-negative/1


----------



## mAs81

Wow,those pics were worth the wait....funny thing is,I went there in November when I visited a friend of mine in London..The view is indeed very cool


----------



## WiSK

Amazing photos mate, that's the best way of showing off that colour: outdoors, overcast, reflections in the stone walls from the rain.

Suberb!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Well done, B Neg! I really wasn't sure if I'd like it but you crushed that thought. Incredible build!


----------



## korruptedkaos

using your pics as a wallpaper









ya know...... for inspiration!


----------



## Bart

I'm using these pics for something far worse than wallpaper.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Very nice, hard to see how studio pics can beat that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quute the gorgeous location those pics are in! And sexy pics too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Looks awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Wow,those pics were worth the wait....funny thing is,I went there in November when I visited a friend of mine in London..The view is indeed very cool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Amazing photos mate, that's the best way of showing off that colour: outdoors, overcast, reflections in the stone walls from the rain.
> 
> Suberb!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Well done, B Neg! I really wasn't sure if I'd like it but you crushed that thought. Incredible build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> using your pics as a wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know...... for inspiration!


Very kind of you all,Magoo and myself thank you,you guys always seem to be here looking in and getting involved,I appreciate it!

And there is more in me yet!

MuahahahhHAHAHAHhHAHahhahahahHAHAhhahahaha*cough*hahahblehaha.....*


----------



## sinnedone

I love to see pictures like those good job.

The background while awesome makes your attention instantly drawn to the eye catching yellow build.

Nice!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> A nice view over London from Greenwich park by the observatory,2 offers to buy and a million "What is it?" questions later.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Studio' shots later on![/CENTER]


Looks awesome B- !








I like the one on the street/parking lot
This is what you dont wanna see through the lens while shooting









Spoiler: Warning: Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Not for the faint of heart!


HAHA, that was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw that pic.


----------



## Buehlar

Excellent photography B!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

LUMO is in March MOTM

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542037/ocn-mod-of-the-month-february-2015-sponsored-class-vote-now/0_20#post_23632492

If you read this log then you know how much time and effort went it to this,a vote for me is a vote for a yellow future!


----------



## WiSK

Voted!


----------



## Gilles3000

Got my vote.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Voted!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Got my vote.


Appreciate it!


----------



## VSG

Done


----------



## Wolfsbora

Voted!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Voted ^-^


----------



## JambonJovi

Ditto!

Amazing job B.


----------



## GaMbi2004

+1


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Last shots with a new coolant,yellow pastel with half a bottle of UV green in it....

Just fettling the OS ready for I series and letting steam fill up all the drives.





You can see how tight it was to work in there in this shot.....















Im about ready!


----------



## Wolfsbora

From what I can tell, that is a perfect color match of fluid to the frame. Looks incredible, B Neg!


----------



## catbuster

Yes this liquid loooooks so damn good


----------



## roflcopter159

The new coolant is a perfect match. Looks stunning with this mix. Great job B!


----------



## mAs81

The new coolant indeed fits with the rest of Lumo like a glove - good thinking , kudos


----------



## MocoIMO

Man the complete project turned out gorgeous with the all the extra matching add on's


----------



## Gilles3000

The new coolant looks amazing!

Congrats on reaching the front page again btw.


----------



## Bart

The perfect cherry on the sundae, nicely done B!! Those latest pics are bloody fantastic!


----------



## USMC Modder

Nice job with the new coolant. Makes the build look that much more epic in the end.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> From what I can tell, that is a perfect color match of fluid to the frame. Looks incredible, B Neg!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Yes this liquid loooooks so damn good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> The new coolant is a perfect match. Looks stunning with this mix. Great job B!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> The new coolant indeed fits with the rest of Lumo like a glove - good thinking , kudos


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Man the complete project turned out gorgeous with the all the extra matching add on's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The new coolant looks amazing!
> 
> Congrats on reaching the front page again btw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> The perfect cherry on the sundae, nicely done B!! Those latest pics are bloody fantastic!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> Nice job with the new coolant. Makes the build look that much more epic in the end.


Yeah...it needed something to finish it off so the coolant had to be looked at,it didnt gel with the rest of the rig.
I should of done this before MOTM I think....









She is at her first LAN event next weekend too.

In other news,I have been handed the keys to In Win's case range....what do you think I should do next?


----------



## korruptedkaos

deffo should of had that fluid in motm


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> In other news,I have been handed the keys to In Win's case range....what do you think I should do next?


Which one you have your eye set on?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> In other news,I have been handed the keys to In Win's case range....what do you think I should do next?


All of them, all at the same time!!!! MOAR B BUILDS!!!!!!


----------



## catbuster

B do S frame


----------



## mAs81

I'd love to see a watercooled fully loaded B-Negative style 904 PLUS , myself


----------



## Rainmaker91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Yeah...it needed something to finish it off so the coolant had to be looked at,it didnt gel with the rest of the rig.
> I should of done this before MOTM I think....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is at her first LAN event next weekend too.
> 
> In other news,I have been handed the keys to In Win's case range....what do you think I should do next?


Since it's In Win, you kind of have to try to experiment with some of those whacky designs of theirs. It would be great to see what you could get done with the S Frame or X Frame for that matter (although I'm fond of it, the H Frame Mini may be a bit small). But then again there is something nice looking about an all covering side window on a case such as with the 904 and 904 plus.

Oh, and I love how the case turned out with the new fluid. It's almost like you want to put the entire thing in a glass monter so that it doesnt get dusty or damaged


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> In other news,I have been handed the keys to In Win's case range....what do you think I should do next?


lol I don't suppose you can get the 8.O.S.S. case they showed at CES?









I'd probably get another of this and make it into a pedestal for rads and hard drives myself. D-frame not-so-mini anyone?


----------



## roflcopter159

My vote would be for the 904/Plus or 901


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> My vote would be for the 904/Plus or 901


I got a 901 if anyone is interested,log starts soon!


----------



## onevoicewild

Still waiting for the first person to mod the Glass, Hint, hint it's not the same as breaking a mirror, it just pisses you off for 7 years!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> I got a 901 if anyone is interested,log starts soon!


Can't wait


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> Still waiting for the first person to mod the Glass, Hint, hint it's not the same as breaking a mirror, it just pisses you off for 7 years!


Doable,if i had a water jet cutter.......


----------



## onevoicewild

That's one of the only things I wondered about these cases, is the Glass resists our normal methods of Modding. Glass etching would also be possible, but oh boy don't mess up. It will be great to see what you Imagine up for this case.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> That's one of the only things I wondered about these cases, is the Glass resists our normal methods of Modding. Glass etching would also be possible, but oh boy don't mess up. It will be great to see what you Imagine up for this case.


Well....no mATX this time.....









I have few ideas on space creation for it,ditching that ATX PSU is a start!


----------



## roflcopter159

I'd love to see you do a Phanteks Evolv ITX/mATX/ATX build too







you know, if you ever need a suggestion for something to do when you're bored that is


----------



## taowulf

In Win's line? Oh, then you need to get your hands on the crazy motorized case they are showing off at Computex.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

LUMO is in PC Gamer!

http://www.pcgamer.com/build-of-the-week-lumo/


----------



## sinnedone

Congrats homey


----------



## Bart

Congrats B!


----------



## USMC Modder

Congrats, it is well deserved.


----------



## mAs81

Congrats!!








Builds like these should always be in the spotlight!!


----------



## Georgey123

Congrats indeed B!


----------



## onevoicewild

*B*


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onevoicewild*
> 
> *B*


Yo!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

What I did on my holidays by B NEGATIVE.....

I SERIES!!

I even wangled it to have WiFi access so I could play games while being herded by kids wanting to play Goat Simulator.....
Plenty of Solidworks action for the In Win 901 im currently planning whilst 'On Stand' which was fun.





Also sorted out what I needed for the LUMO rebuild too!


----------



## Bart

Are you the Asian chick on the left? Damn B, you're kinda cute.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Are you the Asian chick on the left? Damn B, you're kinda cute.


I know right, might have to be a little nicer to Bneg from now on...... lol j/k


----------



## Spenning

Lumo rebuild???? I'm in


----------



## B NEGATIVE

And for a nice end to the year.....

Im in Forbes!

http://www.forbes.com/pictures/fkim45hflm/lumo-by-daniel-harper/


----------



## USMC Modder

Congrats on making Forbes. You definitely deserve it with that build.


----------



## catbuster

Totally deserved


----------



## fast_fate

Happy Days


----------



## mAs81

Well deserved , cheers


----------



## Mads1

Congrats, Well they couldn't miss it lol


----------



## kert7177

Sorry to necro-reply, but I was wondering where the front panel I/O went? I don't see a power button anywhere.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert7177*
> 
> Sorry to necro-reply, but I was wondering where the front panel I/O went? I don't see a power button anywhere.


I have it hooked up to the aquaero and I use the infra red remote start function. And its no fuss to necro a build log.


----------



## kert7177

Awesome, that makes sense. Btw, this build is awesome.

Another question, what's the standard way people attach modder's mesh (or really any material, I'm a new modder) like that to an aluminum case? Is it just an adhesive, or is there something mechanical like a screw or is it like welded on there? Everytime I do a search, all the results come back are ones asking for where's the cheapest place to buy the mesh.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert7177*
> 
> Awesome, that makes sense. Btw, this build is awesome.
> 
> Another question, what's the standard way people attach modder's mesh (or really any material, I'm a new modder) like that to an aluminum case? Is it just an adhesive, or is there something mechanical like a screw or is it like welded on there? Everytime I do a search, all the results come back are ones asking for where's the cheapest place to buy the mesh.


Epoxy or hot glue is a favorite.

You can also countersink the panel,bolt thru then fill over the screws for a flush finish.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Lumo 2.0?









































































Do I do it.....do I?


----------



## Drizztly

Do it! Just do it!!!

(I'm so excited!














)


----------



## sinnedone

As long as you don't powdercoat the frame yellow.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE*
> 
> Do I do it.....do I?


----------



## catbuster

Doooo it


----------



## Gilles3000

Do you even need to ask?


----------



## taowulf

REBOOT!

Would watch.


----------



## Bart

Pffft, sequels are for Hollywood fools with no originality. You're better than that B, and you know it. However, if there are UPDATES to Lumo, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## kert7177

Hi again BNeg. So I wasn't sure where else to ask, but do you have any tips/guides on how you did the vinyl stickers/decals you made for this build (like the ones on the SSDs)? Would I need to get one of those cricut thingies? I'm not sure where to even start, but I do know that I want to make some for my build from a custom design that I came up with. Thanks!


----------



## imersa

@kert7177 This is probably the nicest guide put together for specifically that:


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Sorry I missed that post and thanks for the catch imersa


----------



## kert7177

BNeg, do you still have this build? If you do, could you tell me the diameter of the banchetto video card retaining rods?


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kert7177*
> 
> BNeg, do you still have this build? If you do, could you tell me the diameter of the banchetto video card retaining rods?


The rods are around 5mm in diameter and sorry for the late reply!


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> As long as you don't powdercoat the frame yellow.


Seemed to be some kind of error here. all good now.

JR


----------

